# ieri sera...



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

c'è stato uno scambio di sms con messer lancillotto: gli ho chiesto perchè fosse stato tanto volgare con alcuni utenti, dal momento che non è una caratteristica della sua indole. Mi ha risposto che ormai è da quasi 8 mesi che da lui si viv el'inferno e non si fa che , per un motivo o per l'altro, parlare della sottoscitta. Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essere così presente nella sua quotidianità e vorrei tanto starne fuori. Risposta sua: c'è poco da fare, secondo i benpensanti del forum, saresti dovuta andartene definitiamente o comportarti come santa maria goretti.
Ora io mi domando: premesso che dal forum non intendo andar via perchè per il momento ci sto bene, c'è qualcuno tra questi famosi benpensanti che ha tante palle da dirmi che secondo lui (riferito al benpensante in generale e senza distinzioni di sesso) sarei dovuta uscire dal forum e non rientrarci più?
intanto vado a farmi una tazza di latte col nesquik.....


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> c'è stato uno scambio di sms con messer lancillotto: gli ho chiesto perchè fosse stato tanto volgare con alcuni utenti, dal momento che non è una caratteristica della sua indole. Mi ha risposto che ormai è da quasi 8 mesi che da lui si viv el'inferno e non si fa che , per un motivo o per l'altro, parlare della sottoscitta. Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essere così presente nella sua quotidianità e vorrei tanto starne fuori. Risposta sua: c'è poco da fare, secondo i benpensanti del forum, saresti dovuta andartene definitiamente o comportarti come santa maria goretti.
> Ora io mi domando: premesso che dal forum non intendo andar via perchè per il momento ci sto bene, c'è qualcuno tra questi famosi benpensanti che ha tante palle da dirmi che secondo lui (riferito al benpensante in generale e senza distinzioni di sesso) sarei dovuta uscire dal forum e non rientrarci più?
> intanto vado a farmi una tazza di latte col nesquik.....


le palle bisogna averle per ben altre situazioni, magari fossero tutti qui gli ostacoli.a lui ho già detto quello che pensavo.
personalmente ribadisco l'idea di gattamorta che mi dai.non mi parrebbe difficile evitare un uomo se sai che alla moglie da fastidio che si rapporti con te anche semplicemente sul forum.non mi pare un gran sacrificio:
evita i miao miao nei post maliziosetti e non
per abitudine non do e non chiedo il telefono a nessuno , in questo modo 
è ben difficle che sorgano problematiche di questo tipo.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Emma, lo dico con grande sincerità.

A me non FOTTE NIENTE dei rapporti PRIVATI tra i singoli utenti.

Mi rapporto con ciascuno come ritengo meglio. Non a caso a me nessuno viene a fare pettegolezzi, mai, perché non ho mai dato corda a questo tipo di cose.

Cio' detto, non penso affatto che alcuno dei due (o tre o piu') coinvolti debba per cio' lasciare il forum.

Ma mi parrebbe elegante che TUTTI faceste a modo di non coinvolgerci oltre, tenendo le vostre conversazioni private...private.

E consentendoci di apprezzarvi come utenti singoli, come da sempre faccio! (e come me molti altri).


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2008)

Emma non è una gattamorta. Per il resto visto che non faccio parte di nessun gruppo non dovrei rispondere. Ma lo faccio lo stesso. Fottitene di quello che pensa la gente. E scusa per mesi fa, anche se ti sei difesa bene. Siamo diverse. Tutto qui. Ma gattamorte sono altre tipologie di donne.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, lo dico con grande sincerità.
> 
> A me non FOTTE NIENTE dei rapporti PRIVATI tra i singoli utenti.
> 
> ...


Quoto, Vere!
Infatti, a nessuno deve fregar nulla della vita privata di ciascun utente e, come fai tu, considero ogni singolo utente anche se, in privato, magari fa ammucchiate assieme ad altri 10 utenti...non m'importa.
Però, cara Vere, la cattiveria, l'invidia, l'ignoranza c'è anche qui. Perchè come diceva La Lupa, forse è sbagliato parlare di virtualità e realtà...perchè anche nella virtualità, c'è realtà...infatti, ora sono Airforever...ma penso e scrivo con il cuore di Marco.
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

ma infatti ciascun utente verrà da noi considerato come riteniamo con il cuore.

Ma possibilmente senza "inquinamenti" derivanti da un indebita commistione tra vite private di piu' utenti tra di loro e vita sul forum.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quoto, Vere!
> Infatti, a nessuno deve fregar nulla della vita privata di ciascun utente e, come fai tu, considero ogni singolo utente anche se, in privato, magari fa ammucchiate assieme ad altri 10 utenti...non m'importa.
> Però, cara Vere, la cattiveria, l'invidia, l'ignoranza c'è anche qui. Perchè come diceva La Lupa, forse è sbagliato parlare di virtualità e realtà...perchè anche nella virtualità, c'è realtà...infatti, ora sono Airforever...ma penso e scrivo con il cuore di Marco.
> Marco


Io personalmente provo ormai disagio quando entro nel forum.
Per questo ci sto molto poco.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

mi spiace, Giusy, in che senso provi disagio?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi spiace, Giusy, in che senso provi disagio?


E' come se avessi perso fiducia in questo posto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

In effetti lo dico sempre anch'io che una realtà virtuale non deve condizionare la vita reale. Io personalmente non l'ho mai permesso, ho sempre tenute staccate le due realtà anche quando in passato alcune persone decidemmo (io e Bruja) di averle presenti anche nel reale.

Ci sono però utenti "maliziosi" che si preoccupano "dell'immagine" degli altri, ma non si espongono perchè sanno bene che farlo vorrebbe dire danneggiare la loro stessa immagine. L'immagine!!!

Quella cosa che serve soltanto a mostrarsi BELLI quando in realtà si è poveri dentro.

Il fatto di entrare su un forum e dichiarare di aver tradito la moglie nel modo più bieco e aver lavorato "sputtanandomi" in ogni mio post e cercando un confronto con tutti gli utenti, sia quelli "comprensivi" che quelli "rigidi ed inquisitori", significa rinunciare alla mia immagine perchè ho voluto mostrare il mio vero IO.

Se successivamente mia moglie a deciso di dichiarsi significa pure che LEI ha rinunciato a quell'immagine che aveva per mettersi al mio fianco. Sinceramente non ho capito perchè prese quella decisione, ma ero consapevole che avrebbe perso la sua aureola, io ero IL MOSTRO e lei LA MIA VITTIMA.

Ora tutti questi benpensanti che credono all'immagine, cosa vanno cercando????


HO TRADITO, ma il mio rapporto con la vita e con il mondo non è figlio della mia immagine, ma delle scelte che DEVO PRENDENDERE tutti i giorni per mantentere una famiglia costosa, e tutto questo dura da oltre 22 anni.

Se davvero contava l'immagine, vi pare che potevamo pensare di vivere insieme io a 21 anni, lei a 38, sua figlia a quasi 8, sapendo che avremmo avuto tutti contro a partire dalle nostre stesse famiglie????

Voi e la VOSTRA IMMAGINE non avete proprio idea di cosa significhi vivere davvero, e ridendo di chi ti deride pensando che tu sia un povero allocco, o un mantenuto..............


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io personalmente provo ormai disagio quando entro nel forum.
> Per questo ci sto molto poco.


Giusy, dal canto mio posso dirti che se io ti ho arrecato disagio, posso dirti che non accadrà più, ormai ho deciso che andrò avanti per la mia strada come ho sempre fatto, chi desidera seguirmi lo farà per il suo piacere.

Per quando riguarda il forum, comprendo il tuo disagio, quando me ne andai a febbraio lo feci per la stessa ragione


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi spiace, Giusy, in che senso provi disagio?


Si prova disagio quando leggendo o scrivendo qualcosa sei condizionato dalla "dietrologia".

In un ambiente dove ti si dice che questo fa quello con quella, o quella ci ha provato con questo, si sono incontrati, ma poi si sono lasciati, ma questo ha sputtanato quell'altro....

Arrivi ad un certo punto che non riesci a leggere la sincerità negli interventi della gente e credi che sia tutto falso, tutto costruito, come una fiction.... e perdi interesse ad aprirti agli altri....

Questo è il disagio del forum....


Un tempo quando parlavo di me, con qualcuno ho discusso, qualcuno ha giudicato, ma in tutti i casi, c'è stato confronto e dialogo. Oggi molti ............ deridono e sfottono Bruja...... della serie, che ci stanno a fare qui??? E' più economico che andare al bar??


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Saro' strana, ma a me mai nessuno è venuto a fare pettegolezzi su nessun altro.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Giusy, dal canto mio posso dirti che se io ti ho arrecato disagio, posso dirti che non accadrà più, ormai ho deciso che andrò avanti per la mia strada come ho sempre fatto, chi desidera seguirmi lo farà per il suo piacere.
> 
> Per quando riguarda il forum, comprendo il tuo disagio, quando me ne andai a febbraio lo feci per la stessa ragione


No Lancillotto, non sei tu nello specifico che provochi disagio a me.
Non so come spiegarmi.... Mi sono fidata di questo luogo virtuale, a tal punto da svelare me stessa, io che sono così chiusa in me stessa, per poi scoprire di non essere stata capita, anzi, "male interpretata". Ed oggi mi avvicino a questa realtà ancora più chiusa e dubbiosa di prima...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

scusa, Lanci, ma non ti pare piu' elegante piantarla di tirare in ballo tua moglie e la tua vita?


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' strana, ma a me mai nessuno è venuto a fare pettegolezzi su nessun altro.


Il pettegolezzo lo si fa a chi è predisposto a sentirlo.

Nello specifico nemmeno a me è stato fatto pettegolezzo, quello che conosco è perchè mi è stato riversato addosso essendone io il protagonista


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, Lanci, ma non ti pare piu' elegante piantarla di tirare in ballo tua moglie e la tua vita?


 
penso potrebbe farlo se altri qui dentro la piantassero di chiamare bruja e sputare veleno.. non credi?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No Lancillotto, non sei tu nello specifico che provochi disagio a me.
> Non so come spiegarmi.... Mi sono fidata di questo luogo virtuale, a tal punto da svelare me stessa, io che sono così chiusa in me stessa, per poi scoprire di non essere stata capita, anzi, "male interpretata". Ed oggi mi avvicino a questa realtà ancora più chiusa e dubbiosa di prima...


 
Giusy, in che senso male interpretata?

Qualcuno ti ha molestato?

Ribadisco quello che dissi a Rita nel suo ultimo thread.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No Lancillotto, non sei tu nello specifico che provochi disagio a me.
> Non so come spiegarmi.... Mi sono fidata di questo luogo virtuale, a tal punto da svelare me stessa, io che sono così chiusa in me stessa, per poi scoprire di non essere stata capita, anzi, "male interpretata". Ed oggi mi avvicino a questa realtà ancora più chiusa e dubbiosa di prima...


E' quello che in effetti ho spiegato a verena67 a proposito del disagio, ho inteso quello che avevi da dire e ti comprendo.

Oggi pensare di aprirsi qui dentro è difficile proprio perchè esistono utenti che avendo una vita piatta e insignificante, o peggio ancora, non hanno il coraggio di affrontarla davvero, vivono deridendo il prossimo....... diciamo che noi siamo il loro OPPIO


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' quello che in effetti ho spiegato a verena67 a proposito del disagio, ho inteso quello che avevi da dire e ti comprendo.
> 
> Oggi pensare di aprirsi qui dentro è difficile proprio perchè esistono utenti che avendo una vita piatta e insignificante, o peggio ancora, non hanno il coraggio di affrontarla davvero, vivono deridendo il prossimo....... diciamo che noi siamo il loro OPPIO


oh sì.. con la mia vita poi secondo me ci si fanno di quei film...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> penso potrebbe farlo se altri qui dentro la piantassero di chiamare bruja e sputare veleno.. non credi?


 
scusa, Tati, ma noi siamo in primis responsabili delle nostre azioni.

Se altri fanno cose sporche, la prima responsabilità delle persone in causa (tutte) è non accrescere il danno a loro stesse e ai loro cari diffondendo ulteriori dati che possono dare solo sofferenza a chi è coinvolto.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giusy, in che senso male interpretata?
> 
> Qualcuno ti ha molestato?
> 
> Ribadisco quello che dissi a Rita nel suo ultimo thread.


Molestata no, Vere, anche se le parole (quelle dette o quelle dette solo a metà) fanno molto molto male.
Ecco, non riesco più a sorridere qui, nè a scrivere con leggerezza. E quando si perde la spensieratezza, che senso ha continuare? Sono pesante a me stessa e agli altri. E se mi succede solo qui dentro un motivo ci sarà, la mia vita scorre serena fuori di qui...


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, Lanci, ma non ti pare piu' elegante piantarla di tirare in ballo tua moglie e la tua vita?


 
Scusa, ma il forum "tradimento", se non parli della tua vita e del tuo/a partner, che senso ha???

Io comunque ho spesso parlato d'altro, purtroppo se apro un 3D sull'amicizia ci sono 100 post, se ne apro uno su Bruja, ne partono 400 solo in 24 ore. La gran cassa non la faccio io, ma il tipo di notizia che si pubblica.

Ad ogni modo, tranquilla non parlerò più di mia moglie


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

mi sembra opportuno (e un conto è parlare di un coniuge dietro le quinte, un conto di un altro utente del forum)


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oh sì.. con la mia vita poi secondo me ci si fanno di quei film...


Hai qualche titolo da suggerire??


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, Tati, ma noi siamo in primis responsabili delle nostre azioni.
> 
> Se altri fanno cose sporche, la prima responsabilità delle persone in causa (tutte) è non accrescere il danno a loro stesse e ai loro cari diffondendo ulteriori dati che possono dare solo sofferenza a chi è coinvolto.


 
sto passando le stesse cose che passano lanci e bruja. ricevere telefonate anonime non è piacevole. la rabbia cresce. primo perchè c'è chi ci crede al veleno che provocano e secondo vedi rosso e non vedi l'ora di mettere le mani addosso a chi ti fa del male. quando lanci scrive augurati che non scopra chi sei, lo capisco e appoggio al 1000 per mille perchè non hai la minima idea a che livello stia la voglia di uccidere in quel momento e chi cojo cojo poi..


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

per me Tati sei "Casablanca"! (non so ti ci vedrei con il trench e il cappello come Ingrid ...)


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, Tati, ma noi siamo in primis responsabili delle nostre azioni.
> 
> Se altri fanno cose sporche, la prima responsabilità delle persone in causa (tutte) è non accrescere il danno a loro stesse e ai loro cari diffondendo ulteriori dati che possono dare solo sofferenza a chi è coinvolto.


Come ho scritto da qualche parte oggi qui dentro, ci sono persone che pensano all'IMMAGINE come bene primario di un individuo perdendo di vista il CONTENUTO che è molto più importante


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No Lancillotto, non sei tu nello specifico che provochi disagio a me.
> Non so come spiegarmi.... Mi sono fidata di questo luogo virtuale, a tal punto da svelare me stessa, io che sono così chiusa in me stessa, per poi scoprire di non essere stata capita, anzi, "male interpretata". Ed oggi mi avvicino a questa realtà ancora più chiusa e dubbiosa di prima...


Giusy, guardala sotto una altro aspetto.
Anch'io mi sono confidato e ho detto apertamente a tutti voi (ma non solo, perchè l'intero mondo potrebbe accedere a questo sito) molti particolari della mia vita...ma tutti lo facciamo e con un certo limite. Infatti, non ho mai svelato a nessuno certi particolari che potrebbero troppo identificarmi. Si, ok, ho conosciuto personalmente alcuni utenti ma...sempre con il dovuto distacco, sempre con un certo tipo d'anonimato...
Credo che anche tu non abbia confidato indirizzo, numero di casa, coordinate bancarie e/o postali, nomi dei tuoi ex, numeri dei tuoi ex, nomi dei tuoi amici, numeri dei tuoi amici...quindi, hai svelato (almeno qui in pubblico...in privato magari hai anche confidato quante volte fai pipì) cose che non dovrebbero destare nessun problema...
Air


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Molestata no, Vere, anche se le parole (quelle dette o quelle dette solo a metà) fanno molto molto male.
> Ecco, non riesco più a sorridere qui, nè a scrivere con leggerezza. E quando si perde la spensieratezza, che senso ha continuare? Sono pesante a me stessa e agli altri. E se mi succede solo qui dentro un motivo ci sarà, la mia vita scorre serena fuori di qui...


 
ma non ho capito una cosa.

Ti danno i fastidi i commenti che ricevi o l'idea di te che pensi altri si siano fatti?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, guardala sotto una altro aspetto.
> Anch'io mi sono confidato e ho detto apertamente a tutti voi (ma non solo, perchè l'intero mondo potrebbe accedere a questo sito) molti particolari della mia vita...ma tutti lo facciamo e con un certo limite. Infatti, non ho mai svelato a nessuno certi particolari che potrebbero troppo identificarmi. Si, ok, ho conosciuto personalmente alcuni utenti ma...sempre con il dovuto distacco, sempre con un certo tipo d'anonimato...
> Credo che anche tu non abbia confidato indirizzo, numero di casa, coordinate bancarie e/o postali, nomi dei tuoi ex, numeri dei tuoi ex, nomi dei tuoi amici, numeri dei tuoi amici...quindi, hai svelato (almeno qui in pubblico...in privato magari hai anche confidato quante volte fai pipì) cose che non dovrebbero destare nessun problema...
> Air


Non è questo il punto Air....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come ho scritto da qualche parte oggi qui dentro, ci sono persone che pensano all'IMMAGINE come bene primario di un individuo perdendo di vista il CONTENUTO che è molto più importante


 
non è questione di immagine o contenuto, è questione di RISERVATEZZA.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto Air....


ok, capisco: tu parti da una questione di principio...giusto?
Air


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Molestata no, Vere, anche se le parole (quelle dette o quelle dette solo a metà) fanno molto molto male.
> Ecco, non riesco più a sorridere qui, nè a scrivere con leggerezza. E quando si perde la spensieratezza, che senso ha continuare? Sono pesante a me stessa e agli altri. E se mi succede solo qui dentro un motivo ci sarà, la mia vita scorre serena fuori di qui...


Credo che tu debba iniziare a fare come a volte riesco a fare io, ma che d'ora in poi voglio applicare sempre....... Non perdere tempo a leggere (e dunque rispondere) a chi sai già che scrive per provocare.
Se un 3D è riempito da post INUTILI, lo abbandoni e cominici da un altro.  Bene o male tutti i giorni ci sono argomenti che valgono la pena essere trattati, a volte ne trovi 3 a volte zero, ma nella media qualcosa di interessante si trova. E' come guardare tutto il quotidiano per leggere una sola notizia interessante.

Guarda oltre, passa sopra le loro teste


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma non ho capito una cosa.
> 
> Ti danno i fastidi i commenti che ricevi o l'idea di te che pensi altri si siano fatti?


A pensarci bene non saprei, è la commistione delle due cose forse... Fatto sta che al momento non riuscirei a scrivere neanche cosa ho mangiato ieri a cena...


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai qualche titolo da suggerire??


 
milagros2 la vendetta...


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi sembra opportuno (e un conto è parlare di un coniuge dietro le quinte, un conto di un altro utente del forum)


Ti ricordo che quando ne parlai la prima volta, "lei" non era mia moglie....... la notizia è stata resa pubblica molto tempo dopo, diversamente non avrei mai raccontato qui il mio tradimento e di questo ne puoi stare certa


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy: ci sono momenti in cui è giusto alzare anche qualche muro intorno alla propria privacy emotiva. 

Se il forum aiuta a riflettere, bene.

Se è dannoso, fai bene a diradare la tua presenza.

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> milagros2 la vendetta...


 
il film o la telenovela?


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è questione di immagine o contenuto, è questione di RISERVATEZZA.


la riservatezza finisce quando altri si fanno i fatti tuoi telefonando anonimamente  a tua moglie.


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il film o la telenovela?


 
ecco appunto... decidi tu, l'è stess


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che quando ne parlai la prima volta, "lei" non era mia moglie....... la notizia è stata resa pubblica molto tempo dopo, diversamente non avrei mai raccontato qui il mio tradimento e di questo ne puoi stare certa


 
ok, ma ora basta. Non pensi sia meno penoso per tutti?


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ok, capisco: tu parti da una questione di principio...giusto?
> Air


Il mio errore è l'ingenuità, è pensare che scrivendo con trasparenza e sincerità gli altri possano comprendere. Invece non è così, è necessario difendersi, sempre.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ecco appunto... decidi tu, l'è stess


 
nella telenovela c'era l'indio desnudo....che poi è un attore uruguayano (al momento mi sfugge il nome...) molto carino...scelgo la telenovela!


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ok, ma ora basta. Non pensi sia meno penoso per tutti?


 
non pensi sia penoso per lui?


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nella telenovela c'era l'indio desnudo....che poi è un attore uruguayano (al momento mi sfugge il nome...) molto carino...scelgo la telenovela!


condivido in pieno.. capisci'amme


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il mio errore è l'ingenuità, è pensare che scrivendo con trasparenza e sincerità gli altri possano comprendere. Invece non è così, è necessario difendersi, sempre.


 
stavolta non ti seguo, Giusy.

Cosa c'è da comprendere? Non hai mai fatto nulla di male....ok, uno puo' non essere d'accordo con le tue scelte, e allora?

La vita resta tua, e tue le decisioni!


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A pensarci bene non saprei, è la commistione delle due cose forse... Fatto sta che al momento non riuscirei a scrivere neanche cosa ho mangiato ieri a cena...


Giusy, scusa se te lo dico (con l'intento che sia per il tuo bene, ma anche per il bene di tutti).
Pensa che quando sei qui dentro, non guardi il monitor, bensì la faccia di ognuno di noi. Ora, nella vita reale (ovvero, quando hai a che fare con persone) non t'è mai capitato di ritrovarti davanti persone di vario genere, dal più sano al più malato?
Ecco: ogni volta che accedi qui, non considerare un pc davanti a te.
Detto ciò, non ti scandalizzare per nulla di ciò che qui dentro accade...perchè accade anche nel resto della nostra vita, quando non siamo incollati a monitor e tastiera.
Air


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> condivido in pieno.. capisci'amme


 
appunto!


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Il mio errore è l'ingenuità, è pensare che scrivendo con trasparenza e sincerità gli altri possano comprendere. Invece non è così, è necessario difendersi, sempre.


 
idem bella mia idem per me


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non pensi sia penoso per lui?


 
tutti ci sta anche LUI mi pare...!


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è questione di immagine o contenuto, è questione di RISERVATEZZA.


Non è riservatezza, ma pettegolezzo basato su ILAZIONI, quella di ieri era basato sul fatto che stavo leggendo un messaggio privato che mi era stato postato quando non ero connesso, e mentre lo leggevo chi me lo aveva inviato non era visibile.

Dato che gli utenti visibili erano solo tre e tutti i MP, subito qualcuno ha pensato che l'unica donna del forum visibile fosse in scambio messaggi con me e ha reputato opportuno avvisare mia moglie.

Qui non è RISERVATEZZA, ma PETTEGOLEZZO basato su ILAZIONI


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è riservatezza, ma pettegolezzo basato su ILAZIONI, quella di ieri era basato sul fatto che stavo leggendo un messaggio privato che mi era stato postato quando non ero connesso, e mentre lo leggevo chi me lo aveva inviato non era visibile.
> 
> Dato che gli utenti visibili erano solo tre e tutti i MP, subito qualcuno ha pensato che l'unica donna del forum visibile fosse in scambio messaggi con me e ha reputato opportuno avvisare mia moglie.
> 
> Qui non è RISERVATEZZA, ma PETTEGOLEZZO basato su ILAZIONI


due elle lanci due elle..
cmq anche bruja che crede agli spetegules e non all'uomo che la ama da una vita...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

mi arrendo, Lanci....la vita è tua.

Io troverei piu' elegante gestirmi sta partita RISERVATAMENTE per il bene di tutte le persone coinvolte, ma tu vuoi sempre tirare tutto in piazza.

Cose vostre, me ne lavo le mani, e rinnovo la stima a ogni singolo utente coinvolto (te in primis, e gli altri a seguire).


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> stavolta non ti seguo, Giusy.
> 
> Cosa c'è da comprendere? Non hai mai fatto nulla di male....ok, uno puo' non essere d'accordo con le tue scelte, e allora?
> 
> La vita resta tua, e tue le decisioni!


 
No Vere figurati, accetto con entusiasmo i vostri commenti, quando capisco che servono. Ci sono delle volte in cui però nascondono altro, come se fossero un puntare un dito contro. Non importa, non riesco a spiegarmi bene io...


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tutti ci sta anche LUI mi pare...!


 
a me pare che a lui gli si dia contro e basta.. io darei contro un po' anche alla signora che crede agli spetegules... sinceramente la facevo più vispa...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy....vabbé dai non importa! Ognuno di noi ha momenti di emotività piu' o meno chiari a se stesso...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è riservatezza, ma pettegolezzo basato su ILAZIONI, quella di ieri era basato sul fatto che stavo leggendo un messaggio privato che mi era stato postato quando non ero connesso, e mentre lo leggevo chi me lo aveva inviato non era visibile.
> 
> Dato che gli utenti visibili erano solo tre e tutti i MP, subito qualcuno ha pensato che l'unica donna del forum visibile fosse in scambio messaggi con me e ha reputato opportuno avvisare mia moglie.
> 
> Qui non è RISERVATEZZA, ma PETTEGOLEZZO basato su ILAZIONI


*Lancy, tu sai che mi stai molto simpatico...e lo dico col cuore in mano. Non a caso, ho sentito la tua mancanza dal forum...e lo dico qui, pubblicamente.*
Però...cazzo, ok, spettegolano di brutto...e fin qui lo abbiamo capito. Ma ora ragiona sul come mai tua moglie crede ad occhi chiusi a questo deficente o questa deficente che non ha niente di meglio da fare che avvertire tua moglie stessa di ciò che tu fai qui dentro.
Che sia un/una demente posso anche comprenderlo...ma che tua moglie dia importanza a questa persona...la cosa mi preoccupa...a meno che non ci sia un accordo tra loro. Sai, per fidarsi di un chiunque e non del marito...non è cosa di poco conto.
Air


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a me pare che a lui gli si dia contro e basta.. io darei contro un po' anche alla signora che crede agli spetegules... sinceramente la facevo più vispa...


 
io sarei per non immischiarmi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

Credo di poter dire solo cose che ho già detto più volte.
Quando sono entrata nel forum l'ho fatto sulla spinta di un dolore profondo e di un disorientamento rispetto alla mia vita.
Non avevo frequentato altri forum prima (anche se avevo letto molti forum per interessi intellettuali e non sentimentali) e sono entrata in questo perché leggendolo per alcuni giorni ero rimasta colpita dagli scritti di alcune persone (in particolare Bruja e Verena) e sentivo che avrei potuto essere accolta.
Sono entrata con discrezione, ma dopo poco tempo ho sentito che il clima, rispettoso e corretto, mi era congeniale.
Mai avrei pensato che nessuno avrebbe potuto usare questo luogo per "acchiappare" proprio per rispetto del dolore di chi qui si esponeva.
Sono rimasta sconcertata invece di scoprire che molte persone sono entrate qui senza aver nessuna intenzione di raccontarsi e accogliere i racconti degli altri, ma al solo scopo di trovare spazio per una semplice conversazione leggera o per provocare o per trovare occasioni di incontri.
Me ne dispiace.
Mi dispiace aver dovuto vedere trasformarsi questo luogo e ho fatto e faccio quanto posso perché possa rimanere, almeno in parte, luogo di accoglienza.
Però il disagio di fronte a certe rivelazioni rimane.


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy, scusa se te lo dico (con l'intento che sia per il tuo bene, ma anche per il bene di tutti).
> Pensa che quando sei qui dentro, non guardi il monitor, bensì la faccia di ognuno di noi. Ora, nella vita reale (ovvero, quando hai a che fare con persone) non t'è mai capitato di ritrovarti davanti persone di vario genere, dal più sano al più malato?
> Ecco: ogni volta che accedi qui, non considerare un pc davanti a te.
> Detto ciò, non ti scandalizzare per nulla di ciò che qui dentro accade...perchè accade anche nel resto della nostra vita, quando non siamo incollati a monitor e tastiera.
> Air


Air perdonami, ma nella vita reale è diverso: hai la possibilità di guardare in faccia i tuoi interlocutori, di guardare i loro occhi, ascoltare il tono di voce... Qui ci sono parole.... E persone che si fanno forti delle parole proprio perchè non c'è il confronto diretto ed immediato. Facile scrivere nascondendosi dietro un monitor, un nick... Facile mandare a quel paese e scrivere cattiverie... Io non riesco ad accettarlo facilmente.


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sarei per non immischiarmi...


appunto.. chi chiama la signor ain questione farebbe bene a starne fuori.
questo sto dicendo.


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Air perdonami, ma nella vita reale è diverso: hai la possibilità di guardare in faccia i tuoi interlocutori, di guardare i loro occhi, ascoltare il tono di voce... Qui ci sono parole.... E persone che si fanno forti delle parole proprio perchè non c'è il confronto diretto ed immediato. Facile scrivere nascondendosi dietro un monitor, un nick... Facile mandare a quel paese e scrivere cattiverie... Io non riesco ad accettarlo facilmente.


 
idem.. e senza motivo poi...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Air perdonami, ma nella vita reale è diverso: hai la possibilità di guardare in faccia i tuoi interlocutori, di guardare i loro occhi, ascoltare il tono di voce... Qui ci sono parole.... E persone che si fanno forti delle parole proprio perchè non c'è il confronto diretto ed immediato. Facile scrivere nascondendosi dietro un monitor, un nick... Facile mandare a quel paese e scrivere cattiverie... Io non riesco ad accettarlo facilmente.


morettina mia, io ti quoto, ma tu considera che fa parte del "gioco" della virtualità...
Altrimenti ci dobbiamo trovare amicizie e confidenze reali, di persone in carne ed ossa invece che un lcd e qualche tastino...
Ma non credere che nella realtà sia ben diverso: il/la testa di cazzo c'è sempre!
Bacio bacio e...su di giri!
Air


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi arrendo, Lanci....la vita è tua.
> 
> Io troverei piu' elegante gestirmi sta partita RISERVATAMENTE per il bene di tutte le persone coinvolte, ma tu vuoi sempre tirare tutto in piazza.
> 
> Cose vostre, me ne lavo le mani, e rinnovo la stima a ogni singolo utente coinvolto (te in primis, e gli altri a seguire).


Verena, ti prego cerca di capirmi........

Nella mia vita da quando ho messo su famiglia io ho creato un muro intorno ad essa, non ho mai permesso a nessuno di scalfirlo.

Io sono una persona molto riservata, il mio vicino di casa non sa se parlo con l'altro al nostro fianco......

Quando io ho tradito, il modo in cui l'ho fatto, ha aperto una breccia in questo muro. Da allora è mia moglie che crede che tutto possa entrare e oggi lascia pure spazio al pettegolezzo.

Io però non voglio più alimentare queste discussioni, ma vorrei che tu almeno comprenda che non sto facendo nulla per METTERMI IN PIAZZA. Per tante colpe che posso aver avuto nella mia vita, in questa situazione io sto solo subendo le azioni degli altri, ecco perchè sono così incazzato, per l'impotenza che ho di fronte a questa sotira


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo di poter dire solo cose che ho già detto più volte.
> Quando sono entrata nel forum l'ho fatto sulla spinta di un dolore profondo e di un disorientamento rispetto alla mia vita.
> Non avevo frequentato altri forum prima (anche se avevo letto molti forum per interessi intellettuali e non sentimentali) e sono entrata in questo perché leggendolo per alcuni giorni ero rimasta colpita dagli scritti di alcune persone (in particolare Bruja e Verena) e sentivo che avrei potuto essere accolta.
> Sono entrata con discrezione, ma dopo poco tempo ho sentito che il clima, rispettoso e corretto, mi era congeniale.
> ...


Ho fatto errori madornali, e ne sono pentita, anzi, mi ritengo responsabile di molti episodi poco carini e fonte di disagio. Per questo scelgo spesso il silenzio, proprio perchè scelgo che questi episodi si spengano nel silenzio. Purtroppo non avverto più un clima di accoglienza, e sarà anche colpa mia certamente...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> idem.. e senza motivo poi...


gioia, a questo punto dovete trovarvi confidenti in carne ed ossa e non rimanere qui!
Non pensiate che vi stia cacciando...mi siete tutti simpatici, ma proprio tutti...ma se avete così tanti problemi nel rapportarvi con persone immaginarie, non avete altra soluzione.
Bacio
Air


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> gioia, a questo punto dovete trovarvi confidenti in carne ed ossa e non rimanere qui!
> Non pensiate che vi stia cacciando...mi siete tutti simpatici, ma proprio tutti...ma se avete così tanti problemi nel rapportarvi con persone immaginarie, non avete altra soluzione.
> Bacio
> Air


 
marco ma per favore... ma va cagher


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Lancy, tu sai che mi stai molto simpatico...e lo dico col cuore in mano. Non a caso, ho sentito la tua mancanza dal forum...e lo dico qui, pubblicamente.*
> Però...cazzo, ok, spettegolano di brutto...e fin qui lo abbiamo capito. Ma ora ragiona sul come mai tua moglie crede ad occhi chiusi a questo deficente o questa deficente che non ha niente di meglio da fare che avvertire tua moglie stessa di ciò che tu fai qui dentro.
> Che sia un/una demente posso anche comprenderlo...ma che tua moglie dia importanza a questa persona...la cosa mi preoccupa...a meno che non ci sia un accordo tra loro. Sai, per fidarsi di un chiunque e non del marito...non è cosa di poco conto.
> Air


Si caro Air, in effetti la tua stima arriva da molto lontano (posta aerea).

Io credo che lei ascolti i pettegolezzi perchè io con un errore ho distrutto un ruolo che avevo nella vita di tutti i giorni. Sono stato talmente RAZIONALE che era impossibile che io potessi pensare a qualcosa di irrazionale. Il fatto di aver fatto anche solo un gesto irrazionale ha destabilizzato tutti intorno a me e oggi si è convinti che io possa fare ogni cosa, anche quelle che mi inputano sul forum.

Ma va beh, da oggi darò nuovo corso a tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho fatto errori madornali, e ne sono pentita, anzi, mi ritengo responsabile di molti episodi poco carini e fonte di disagio. Per questo scelgo spesso il silenzio, proprio perchè scelgo che questi episodi si spengano nel silenzio. Purtroppo non avverto più un clima di accoglienza, e sarà anche colpa mia certamente...


Credo che tu ti riferisca al tono scherzoso o ironico che dopo un po' di post non sembra più scherzoso.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo di poter dire solo cose che ho già detto più volte.
> Quando sono entrata nel forum l'ho fatto sulla spinta di un dolore profondo e di un disorientamento rispetto alla mia vita.
> Non avevo frequentato altri forum prima (anche se avevo letto molti forum per interessi intellettuali e non sentimentali) e sono entrata in questo perché leggendolo per alcuni giorni ero rimasta colpita dagli scritti di alcune persone (in particolare Bruja e Verena) e sentivo che avrei potuto essere accolta.
> Sono entrata con discrezione, ma dopo poco tempo ho sentito che il clima, rispettoso e corretto, mi era congeniale.
> ...


Ciao cara P/R,
hai fatto un solo MADORNALE ERRORE: il non considerare che, prima di un nick esiste un nome, nome assegnato ad un corpo, ad un cervello, ad un cuore...e la gente è varia...perchè eri così sicura che il clima sarebbe rimasto tale, come quando tu sei qui entrata? Dovevi considerare che, col passare del tempo, il numero d'iscritti sarebbe aumentato e, aumentando, sarebbe aumentate le possibilità di confronto...di confronto con utenti perbene e con quelli che, di perbenismo non ne conoscono manco il solo sigtnificato.
Bacio
Marco


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Air perdonami, ma nella vita reale è diverso: hai la possibilità di guardare in faccia i tuoi interlocutori, di guardare i loro occhi, ascoltare il tono di voce... Qui ci sono parole.... E persone che si fanno forti delle parole proprio perchè non c'è il confronto diretto ed immediato. Facile scrivere nascondendosi dietro un monitor, un nick... *Facile mandare a quel paese e scrivere cattiverie..*. Io non riesco ad accettarlo facilmente.


Si, molti si aprofittano di questo strumento, e sono appunto quelli che vivono male e che scaricano sugli altri le proprie frustrazioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si caro Air, in effetti la tua stima arriva da molto lontano (posta aerea).
> 
> Io credo che lei ascolti i pettegolezzi perchè io con un errore ho distrutto un ruolo che avevo nella vita di tutti i giorni. Sono stato talmente RAZIONALE che era impossibile che io potessi pensare a qualcosa di irrazionale. Il fatto di aver fatto anche solo un gesto irrazionale ha destabilizzato tutti intorno a me e oggi si è convinti che io possa fare ogni cosa, anche quelle che mi inputano sul forum.
> 
> Ma va beh, da oggi darò nuovo corso a tutto


Ciao 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il problema è la fiducia che, una volta persa, è difficile da riconquistare perché poi diventa fragile e basta non dico una menzogna, ma una lieve omissione per far crollare che si stava ricostruendo.
Sei certo di non aver contribuito in nessun modo a rendere più difficile questa ricostruzione?


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si caro Air, in effetti la tua stima arriva da molto lontano (posta aerea).
> 
> Io credo che lei ascolti i pettegolezzi perchè io con un errore ho distrutto un ruolo che avevo nella vita di tutti i giorni. Sono stato talmente RAZIONALE che era impossibile che io potessi pensare a qualcosa di irrazionale. Il fatto di aver fatto anche solo un gesto irrazionale ha destabilizzato tutti intorno a me e oggi si è convinti che io possa fare ogni cosa, anche quelle che mi inputano sul forum.
> 
> Ma va beh, da oggi darò nuovo corso a tutto


Lancy, capisco...si è più malfidenti quando si ha avuto modo d'assaggiare l'amaro in bocca. Ma io confiderei nell'intelligenza di tua moglie...ok, magari s'è allertata ma...dar peso a voci senza prove...
Abbraccio
Marco


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho fatto errori madornali, e ne sono pentita, anzi, mi ritengo responsabile di molti episodi poco carini e fonte di disagio. Per questo scelgo spesso il silenzio, proprio perchè scelgo che questi episodi si spengano nel silenzio. Purtroppo non avverto più un clima di accoglienza, e sarà anche colpa mia certamente...


Giusy, utilizza lìautocritica per comprendere i tuoi errori, ma non permettere all'autocritica di limitare la tua libertà.

Gli errori fanno parte della nostra esistenza, ci sono poi errori che potevamo/possiamo evitare, altri invece che servono alla nostra stessa esistenza per provare emozioni forti.

Se sei convinta di aver fatto errori sul forum, non autoescluderti perchè pensi di non poter operare diversamente. Io sul forum mi sono presentato di tanti modi diversi potendo capire negli anni qual'è il lancillotto più apprezzato, anche se non è apprezzato da tutti, dunque: che si fottano


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lancy, capisco...si è più malfidenti quando si ha avuto modo d'assaggiare l'amaro in bocca. Ma io confiderei nell'intelligenza di tua moglie...ok, magari s'è allertata ma...dar peso a voci senza prove...
> Abbraccio
> Marco


 
ne uccide più la lingua che la spada, no marco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao cara P/R,
> hai fatto un solo MADORNALE ERRORE: il non considerare che, prima di un nick esiste un nome, nome assegnato ad un corpo, ad un cervello, ad un cuore...e la gente è varia...perchè eri così sicura che il clima sarebbe rimasto tale, come quando tu sei qui entrata? Dovevi considerare che, col passare del tempo, il numero d'iscritti sarebbe aumentato e, aumentando, sarebbe aumentate le possibilità di confronto...di confronto con utenti perbene e con quelli che, di perbenismo non ne conoscono manco il solo sigtnificato.
> Bacio
> Marco


Perché credevo che (come è successo per molto tempo) ci sarebbe stata una selezione naturale. 
Infatti ricordo interventi volgari o sopra le righe (ricorderai il tizio con il falso pornoracconto della cognatina, ad esempio) che venivano o ignorati o unanemente respinti e consigliavano, chi li aveva postati, a rivolgersi altrove.
Non sottovalutavo, perciò, la presenza nel virtuale, come nel reale, di varia umanità, ma confidavo che, come accade nel reale, chi non si sente adeguato a un luogo avrebbe evitato di frequentarlo preferendo i simili.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ne uccide più la lingua che la spada, no marco?


No! Perchè la lingua di molti/e è troppo lunga, no Tatì?


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao cara P/R,
> hai fatto un solo MADORNALE ERRORE: il non considerare che, prima di un nick esiste un nome, nome assegnato ad un corpo, ad un cervello, ad un cuore...e la gente è varia...perchè eri così sicura che il clima sarebbe rimasto tale, come quando tu sei qui entrata? Dovevi considerare che, col passare del tempo, il numero d'iscritti sarebbe aumentato e, aumentando, sarebbe aumentate le possibilità di confronto...di confronto con utenti perbene e con quelli che, di perbenismo non ne conoscono manco il solo sigtnificato.
> Bacio
> Marco


Quello che tu vai sempre sbandierando in parole povere si chiama NETIQUETTE, quella serie di regole "autoimposte" che dovrebbero permettere apersone virtuali di vivere con altre come se fossero REALI. Purtroppo nei fatti sono tanti gli utenti che neanche conoscono le regole insite in un forum e questo crea l'imbarazzo di cui si discute


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le palle bisogna averle per ben altre situazioni, magari fossero tutti qui gli ostacoli.a lui ho già detto quello che pensavo.
> personalmente ribadisco l'idea di gattamorta che mi dai.non mi parrebbe difficile evitare un uomo se sai che alla moglie da fastidio che si rapporti con te anche semplicemente sul forum.non mi pare un gran sacrificio:
> *evita i miao miao nei post maliziosetti e non*
> per abitudine non do e non chiedo il telefono a nessuno , in questo modo
> è ben difficle che sorgano problematiche di questo tipo.


 













  capisco che mi consiferi una gatta morta...ma miao miao con lui non credo d'averlo mai fatto, tutt'altro.
Io le palle cerco di dimostrarle sempre: per me questa è una di quelle situazioni in cui è necessario mostrarle; liberissima, ovviamente, di ensarla diversament, come già hai espresso che è.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono il primo ad affermare che in coppia gli errori sono in due a farli, di certo se lei non ha fiducia è anche colpa mia, ma non mi prendo il 100%.

Stavo aggiungendo altro, ma rientramo nel personale che vorrei evitare di trattare d'ora in poi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, lo dico con grande sincerità.
> 
> A me non FOTTE NIENTE dei rapporti PRIVATI tra i singoli utenti.
> 
> ...


Verena io cerco di farmi i cavolacci miei, e le mie beghe, quando ho potuto, ho cercato di risolvere senza coinvolgere altre persone....quando cat ha aperto un 3d incazzata perchè avevo espresso solidarietà a femmina (cosa che rifarei altre 3mila volte) l'ho completamente ignorata e avrei potuto fare altro.....io esplodo quando proprio non ce la faccio più


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> capisco che mi consiferi una gatta morta...ma miao miao con lui non credo d'averlo mai fatto, tutt'altro.
> Io le palle cerco di dimostrarle sempre: per me questa è una di quelle situazioni in cui è necessario mostrarle; liberissima, ovviamente, di ensarla diversament, come già hai espresso che è.


In effetti con tutti i "miao miao" che sento durante il giorno, non mi sarei nemmeno accorto della tua presenza.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma non è una gattamorta. Per il resto visto non faccio parte di nessun gruppo non dovrei rispondere. Ma lo faccio lo stesso. Fottitene di quello che pensa la gente. E scusa per mesi fa, anche se ti sei difesa bene. Siamo diverse. Tutto qui. Ma gattamorte sono altre tipologie di donne.


MK le gatte morte non pagano, traggono solo i benefici....io quando sbaglio, pago eccome....quanto a mesi fa....lascia stare.....spero che passi tutto


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Quello che tu vai sempre sbandierando in parole povere si chiama NETIQUETTE, quella serie di regole "autoimposte" che dovrebbero permettere apersone virtuali di vivere con altre come se fossero REALI. Purtroppo nei fatti sono tanti gli utenti che neanche conoscono le regole insite in un forum e questo crea l'imbarazzo di cui si discute


Quoto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedi Lancy (faccio un esempio su di te, *solo per far capire*), io non ti considero Lancillotto, ma Sig. X.
Come non mi stupirei di sapere che tu fossi una personcina squisita, non mi stupirei di sapere che sei un grandissimo stronzo. Preventivo, come se t'avessi davanti.
Questo è quello che TUTTI dovremmo fare nel riguardo di TUTTI.
Concordi?
Marco


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> No! Perchè la lingua di molti/e è troppo lunga, no Tatì?


non la mia e su questo giuro sui miei filgi e lo sai marco no?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2008)

Credo che l'errore di base sia nell'aver un pò perso di vista la natura che questo forum voleva avere.

Lo scopo dichiarato era quello di confrontarsi, attraverso l'esperienza personale, il proprio vissuto, con altri che in qualche modo, da una parte o dall'altra, avessero avuto a che fare con il tradimento. 
Ovviamente allargando il discorso anche a temi attinenti, quali i sentimenti in generale.

Nel crescere del forum è quasi inevitabile un venire a rapportarsi anche personalmente con altri utenti, ma purtroppo questo da troppi viene poi interpretato come potersi impicciare nella vita altrui. Può anche starci, se IO ti autorizzo ad entrare anche privatamente nella mia vita, ma quello che non ci dovrebbe poter stare è quello che io approfitti di questa eventuale apertura per buttare il tuo privato in pubblico.

Quando si è dato il via a questo, e sappiamo tutti e quando e dove è iniziato ciò, si è iniziata quella corsa a farsi gli affari degli altri, come se questo fossa titolo di benemerenza o se il saper dell'altro una notizia oi una maldicenza in più fosse una medaglia al valore.

Forse si dovrebbe cercare di riportare un pò la barra al centro e cercare di appuntare l'attenzione, come diceva lanci, su quelle tre cinque dieci situazioni che emergono riguardanti il tema centrale e su quelle commentare e un pò meno sullo spetteguless da mercatino.

Che non significa non scherzare più l'un con l'altro/a, scambiarsi la battuta, ma tornare un pò più al coincetto di forum e un pò meno a quello di chat o messaggistica privata...per quello credo ci siano altri strumenti a disposizione di tutti!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> due elle lanci due elle..
> cmq anche bruja che crede agli spetegules e non all'uomo che la ama da una vita...


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per prendere il tuo esempio psso dirti che sono STRONZO, BASTARDO, che amo vivere e vivo OGNI ISTANTE, che sono sempre disponibile, ma soprattutto (anche se a volte non sembra), sono MOLTO INTELLIGENTE.

La cosa divertente di questa dichiarazione presuntuosa, è che tutto E' DIMOSTRABILE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MK le gatte morte non pagano, traggono solo i benefici....io quando sbaglio, pago eccome....quanto a mesi fa....lascia stare.....spero che passi tutto


Sinceramente avrei preferito non sapere di questi pettegolezzi ...ma mi sembra poco credibile che una donna giovane e bella, di cultura e con una professione che le consente di conoscere molti uomini possa ridursi a cercare virtualmente compagni e oltretutto già accompagnati e a notevole distanza. Tutto può succedere ...ma dovresti avere davvero problemi gravi ...cosa che non mi sembra.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti con tutti i "miao miao" che sento durante il giorno, non mi sarei nemmeno accorto della tua presenza.....


io ti devo ignorare e non risponderti, altrimenti dicono che sono gattamorta...


----------



## tatitati (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ti devo ignorare e non risponderti, altrimenti dicono che sono gattamorta...


 
micia micia... vieni qui bella sù...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'errore di base sia nell'aver un pò perso di vista la natura che questo forum voleva avere.
> 
> Lo scopo dichiarato era quello di confrontarsi, attraverso l'esperienza personale, il proprio vissuto, con altri che in qualche modo, da una parte o dall'altra, avessero avuto a che fare con il tradimento.
> Ovviamente allargando il discorso anche a temi attinenti, quali i sentimenti in generale.
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'errore di base sia nell'aver un pò perso di vista la natura che questo forum voleva avere.
> 
> Lo scopo dichiarato era quello di confrontarsi, attraverso l'esperienza personale, il proprio vissuto, con altri che in qualche modo, da una parte o dall'altra, avessero avuto a che fare con il tradimento.
> Ovviamente allargando il discorso anche a temi attinenti, quali i sentimenti in generale.
> ...


Si Fedi, è così. Vita privata e forum si sono mescolati troppo, per quanto mi riguarda, è questo l'errore cui mi riferivo. A volte ho la sensazione che questa mescolanza, e il fatto che molti sappiano perchè hanno letto o perchè è stato spifferato, agisca su chi scrive, come se i pensieri fossero guidati da pregiudizi. Cosa che porta ad attribuire agli utenti in questione, che sono comunque persone, caratteristiche improprie, ad affibbiare maschere o ruoli da cui è difficile liberarsi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente avrei preferito non sapere di questi pettegolezzi ...ma mi sembra poco credibile che una donna giovane e bella, di cultura e con una professione che le consente di conoscere molti uomini possa ridursi a cercare virtualmente compagni e oltretutto già accompagnati e a notevole distanza. Tutto può succedere ...ma dovresti avere davvero problemi gravi ...cosa che non mi sembra.


io non ho cercato compagni virtuali cara Persa: è questo che nessuno qui dentro vuole capire una volta per tutte.....non ci pensavo proprio....mi sono solo trovata una sera di un anno fa a parlare con una persona che lasciava trasparire dai suoi scritti di aver sofferto....MA PORCA PUTTANA EVA VE LO VOLETE METTERE IN QUELLE CAZZO DI TESTE TUTTI QUANTI?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> micia micia... vieni qui bella sù...


mi so' fatta le unghie, attenta che graffio


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'errore di base sia nell'aver un pò perso di vista la natura che questo forum voleva avere.
> 
> Lo scopo dichiarato era quello di confrontarsi, attraverso l'esperienza personale, il proprio vissuto, con altri che in qualche modo, da una parte o dall'altra, avessero avuto a che fare con il tradimento.
> Ovviamente allargando il discorso anche a temi attinenti, quali i sentimenti in generale.
> ...


 
Molto diplomatico.......... paura a sporgere il dito???

Sappiamo bene che il problema del forum è nato proprio perchè si è passati da temi legati al forum stesso, al cazzeggio. Chi voleva mantenere un certo tenore intellettuale non ha saputo arginare i cazzeggiatori, gli "inzaccheratori" che imperversano nel forum. Diciamo che dobbiamo tenerceli come ci teniamo in casa la spazzatura prima di portarla al cassonetto.

Sulla messaggistica privata io stesso ho votato perchè rimanessero solo 30 MP per ogni utente, anche perchè per chiaccherare esistono molti altri strumenti più idonei, ma allargare quella casella, ha aumentato il pettegolezzo, da una parte scrivo in chiaro un messaggio e nello stesso instante ne spedisco uno privato a rettificare quanto affermato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ho cercato compagni virtuali cara Persa: è questo che nessuno qui dentro vuole capire una volta per tutte.....non ci pensavo proprio....mi sono solo trovata una sera di un anno fa a parlare con una persona che lasciava trasparire dai suoi scritti di aver sofferto....MA PORCA PUTTANA EVA VE LO VOLETE METTERE IN QUELLE CAZZO DI TESTE TUTTI QUANTI?


E' quello che dicevo.
Perché mai avresti dovuto farlo?

Io scherzo da anni sugli indirizzi ...ma è chiaro che non ho alcuna intenzione.
Sì forse un paio di uomini ci avranno anche provato ...ma io nemmeno l'ho capito


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ti devo ignorare e non risponderti, altrimenti dicono che *sono gattamorta*...


e come fai a miagolare???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Molto diplomatico.......... paura a sporgere il dito???
> 
> Sappiamo bene che il problema del forum è nato proprio perchè si è passati da temi legati al forum stesso, al cazzeggio. Chi voleva mantenere un certo tenore intellettuale non ha saputo arginare i cazzeggiatori, gli "inzaccheratori" che imperversano nel forum. Diciamo che dobbiamo tenerceli come ci teniamo in casa la spazzatura prima di portarla al cassonetto.
> 
> Sulla messaggistica privata *io stesso ho votato perchè rimanessero solo 30 MP per ogni utente*, anche perchè per chiacchierare esistono molti altri strumenti più idonei, ma allargare quella casella, ha aumentato il pettegolezzo, da una parte scrivo in chiaro un messaggio e nello stesso instante ne spedisco uno privato a rettificare quanto affermato


Non vedo come avere una casella più ampia abbia attinenza con il contenuto degli mp...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo.
> Perché mai avresti dovuto farlo?
> 
> Io scherzo da anni sugli indirizzi ...ma è chiaro che non ho alcuna intenzione.
> Sì forse un paio di uomini ci avranno anche provato ...ma io nemmeno l'ho capito


 
non lo so perchè secondo qualcuno avrei dovuto farlo....

sono come te: quando eravamo una coppia mio marito diceva che mi sarei accorta che un uomo ci provava solo se me lo trovavo a letto....

il punto è che certe provocazioni non le raccogli se non sei "ben" dispsota tu, cioè non ci pensi proprio....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente avrei preferito non sapere di questi pettegolezzi ...ma mi sembra poco credibile che una donna giovane *e bella,* di cultura e con una professione che le consente di conoscere molti uomini possa ridursi a cercare virtualmente compagni e oltretutto già accompagnati e a notevole distanza. Tutto può succedere ...ma dovresti avere davvero problemi gravi ...cosa che non mi sembra.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e come fai a miagolare???


con le altre 6 vite a disposizione, non lo sai?


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vedo come avere una casella più ampia abbia attinenza con il contenuto degli mp...


Perchè molti discorsi devono per forza interrompersi perchè per ricevere nuovi messagio devi cancellare quelli in essere, se poi pensi che per sviscerare un argomento con UN SOLO utente, devi magari inviare a ricevere 7 - 8 messaggi, la casella si riempie, se però devi riprendere il tema NON VUOI CANCELLARLI per poterli rileggere ed approfondire, scegli per forza di passare ad una mail o a messaggistica istantanea.

mentre per molti è diventato un registro da andare a spulciare quando qualche evento condiziona il forum


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Per prendere il tuo esempio psso dirti che sono STRONZO, BASTARDO, che amo vivere e vivo OGNI ISTANTE, che sono sempre disponibile, ma soprattutto (anche se a volte non sembra), sono *MOLTO INTELLIGENTE*.
> 
> La cosa divertente di questa dichiarazione presuntuosa, è che tutto E' DIMOSTRABILE


 
...di tutto ciò che hai scritto, credo solo a ciò che ho messo in grassetto...
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


In effetti non ti conosco e non so come sei...ma hai dato di te alcuni dati: abbastanza alta, magra, curata e raffinata nel vestire e, soprattutto, giovane ....nessuna donna è brutta se ha queste caratteristiche...da tuttociò ho dedotto che tu sia anche una bella donna.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

è interessante comunque notare che nessuno si sia preso la briga di rispondere al post iniziale.....tranne verena bolena


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti non ti conosco e non so come sei...ma hai dato di te alcuni dati: abbastanza alta, magra, curata e raffinata nel vestire e, soprattutto, giovane ....nessuna donna è brutta se ha queste caratteristiche...da tuttociò ho dedotto che tu sia anche una bella donna.


ma che magra persa? sono in lite con la bilancia da quando ho avuto il menarca.....salvo lo scivolone con l'anoressia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Perchè molti discorsi devono per forza interrompersi perchè per ricevere nuovi messagio devi cancellare quelli in essere, se poi pensi che per sviscerare un argomento con UN SOLO utente, devi magari inviare a ricevere 7 - 8 messaggi, la casella si riempie, se però devi riprendere il tema NON VUOI CANCELLARLI per poterli rileggere ed approfondire, scegli per forza di passare ad una mail o a messaggistica istantanea.
> 
> mentre per molti è diventato un registro da andare a spulciare quando qualche evento condiziona il forum


Avranno cattiva memoria...


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...di tutto ciò che hai scritto, credo solo a ciò che ho messo in grassetto...
> Air


Ti ringrazio, ma ti posso assicurare che VIVO anche ogni istante della mia vita....

Per il BASTARDO e lo STRONZO, se davvero sei mio amico, te ne accorgi!!!!

Ovvio che sono due atteggiamenti benevoli, ma tutte le persone che mi frequentano almeno una volta nella vita mi hanno detto che sono stronzo e bastardo....... Rientrano nel mio modo di giocare e di ironizzare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che magra persa? sono in lite con la bilancia da quando ho avuto il menarca.....salvo lo scivolone con l'anoressia


Il periodo di anoressia ti fa valutare probabilmente in modo non realistico il tuo fisico ...ricordo conversazioni sull'abbigliamento e una donna che è in sovrappeso non indossa le cose di cui parlavi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti non ti conosco e non so come sei...ma hai dato di te alcuni dati: abbastanza alta, magra, curata e raffinata nel vestire e, soprattutto, giovane ....nessuna donna è brutta se ha queste caratteristiche...da tuttociò ho dedotto che tu sia anche una bella donna.


A me hanno riferito cose completamente diverse da questa descrizione


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che magra persa? sono in lite con la bilancia da quando ho avuto il menarca.....salvo lo scivolone con l'anoressia


 
Dai non preoccuparti che oltre i 130kg non segnano più nulla e quelle a disco, ricominciano da zero


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2008)

DIMOSTRAZIONE: tutti ci lamentiamo di questi inghippi forumiani, tutti ci dichiariamo stufi di tutte queste pagine, di tutti questi interventi inutili...ma tutti continuiamo a scrivere e scrivere.
Voglio, in primis, essere coerente: infatti, questo è il mio ultimo post in quest thread ed in qualsiasi thread che riguardi...anzi, che non ci riguarda.
Vediamo quanti mi seguiranno...da qui, si capirà quanti invece godono a mettere zizzania e a trattare argomenti che non li riguardano.
Marco


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avranno cattiva memoria...


probabile....... ma tu quanti messaggi conservi? e se sono più di 30, perchè li conservi???


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il periodo di anoressia ti fa valutare probabilmente in modo non realistico il tuo fisico ...ricordo conversazioni sull'abbigliamento e una donna che è in sovrappeso non indossa le cose di cui parlavi.


 
una donna sicura di se stessa e convinta che la gente presti più attenzione a quello che dice che a quello che indossa, mette addosso le cose di cui parlavo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A me hanno riferito cose completamente diverse da questa descrizione


 
tu sei uno stronzo bastardo e il tuo parere non conta.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dai non preoccuparti che oltre i 130kg non segnano più nulla e quelle a disco, ricominciano da zero


 
ma quanto sei bastardo oggi spilungone?


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> DIMOSTRAZIONE: tutti ci lamentiamo di questi inghippi forumianii, tutti ci dichiariamo stufi di tutte queste pagine, di tutti questi interventi inutili...ma tutti continuiamo a scrivere e scrivere.
> Voglio, in primis, essere coerente: infatti, questo è il mio ultimo post in quest thread ed in qualsiasi thread che riguardi...anzi, che non ci riguarda.
> Vediamo quanti mi seguiranno...da qui, si capirà quanti invece godono a mettere zizzania e a trattare argomenti che non li riguardano.
> Marco


Sono d'accordo con te, solo un piccolo appunto.

Non credo sia necessario eliminare il "cazzeggio", ovvero i post "inutili" perchè tutto è utile, bisogna sapere capire quando il 3D è da cazzeggio o quando è serio. Purtroppo poi ci sono utenti che diranno cazzate anche in un 3D serio, li sarebbe opportuno non raccogliere la provocazione ed proseguire sull'argomento ....

Questo 3D, anche se può essere iniziato con un tema ancora legato a fatti non "edificanti", ha preso comunque un contesto di confronto e di disagio proprio nel confronto di questo forum.

Non sempre un "oggetto" criticabile partorisce post illeggibili....

Ora però apri un altro 3D per rispondermi, altrimenti ti taccio per INCOERENTE   (e questa è la mia bastardaggine.......)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> probabile....... ma tu quanti messaggi conservi? e se sono più di 30, perchè li conservi???


Per non fare la fatica di cancellarli... anche dal cell li cancello quando esce la dicitura "memoria esaurita" (almeno una volta al giorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  .
Poi, a dir la verità, ci sono forumisti che mi hanno scritto e poi mi riscrivono dopo un mese dando per scontato che ricordi ogni particolare di quel che mi hanno detto e generalmente hanno ragione, ma, qualche volta, non ricordo qualcosa (ad esempio il nome reale) e posso rivedere i messaggi precedenti. 
Non credo che lo spazio in casella abbia alcuna influenza ...tutti sono capaci di farsi un indirizzo elettronico (anche sconosciuto al partner...) ...e anche più indirizzi da consultare solo on line.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma quanto sei bastardo oggi spilungone?


Dillo ad air che non crede che io sia BASTARDO.....


Comunque, basta per oggi......


Come vedi, te lo avevo detto, nessuno si sarebbe mostrato!

Loro hanno un IMMAGINE DA SALVARE a discapito di quella degli altri, sono esseri .............. non aggiungo altro, ho voltato pagina.

Buon weekend, io domani pomeriggio, tanto per gradire, parto per Roma per un'altra trasferta


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2008)

*.......*

Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere e persisto nel non praticare lo sport dello sputtanamento pubblico.
Le domande e le risposte sono tutte in chiaro... basta leggerle, anche fra le righe di molti post che sono test di percezione.
E non chiedetemi chiarimenti... chi sa leggere lo ha già capito, gli altri... come si dice, si regolino come preferiscono, io bado a me.
Bruja

p.s. Di una cosa posso assicurare tutti, nei tempo e nelle situazioni, quando sostengo una tesi, HO di che dimostrarla nei fatti... ma sarei l'ultima persona ad avere la cattiveria di farlo; non godo a mettere in imbarazzo pubblicamente nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una donna sicura di se stessa e convinta che la gente presti più attenzione a quello che dice che a quello che indossa, mette addosso le cose di cui parlavo...


Se una pensa così si veste in modo più neutro.
Non ti sto provocando eh (visto il clima) semplicemente credo che tu ti sottovaluti... Poi se mi vorrai spiegare meglio in privato ...ho una casella ampia


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per non fare la fatica di cancellarli... anche dal cell li cancello quando esce la dicitura "memoria esaurita" (almeno una volta al giorno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto, ma questo avrebbe portato fuori dal forum l'attenzione a certe storie, soprattutto quando stai usando i messaggio come una chat.

Capisco che il mio è un pensiero "filosofico" e quindi come tale fallace, tu hai un opinione diversa, ma come a volte si dice: "un battito d'ali di una farfalla in Giappone, può scatenare un uragano in California"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Appunto, ma questo avrebbe portato fuori dal forum l'attenzione a certe storie, soprattutto quando stai usando i messaggio come una chat.
> 
> Capisco che il mio è un pensiero "filosofico" e quindi come tale fallace, tu hai un opinione diversa, ma come a volte si dice: "un battito d'ali di una farfalla in Giappone, può scatenare un uragano in California"


Appunto ...anche una mail tra hotmail e Libero può avere la stessa influenza...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una pensa così si veste in modo più neutro.
> Non ti sto provocando eh (visto il clima) semplicemente credo che tu ti sottovaluti... Poi se mi vorrai spiegare meglio in privato ...ho una casella ampia


 
lo so che non stai provocando: conosco il tuo stile, l'ho imparato nel tempo.


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> morettina mia, io ti quoto, ma tu considera che fa parte del "gioco" della virtualità...
> Altrimenti ci dobbiamo trovare amicizie e confidenze reali, di persone in carne ed ossa invece che un lcd e qualche tastino...
> Ma non credere che nella realtà sia ben diverso: il/la testa di cazzo c'è sempre!
> Bacio bacio e...su di giri!
> Air


Air in questi giorni ti sento particolarmente vicino...


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MK le gatte morte non pagano, traggono solo i benefici....io quando sbaglio, pago eccome....quanto a mesi fa....lascia stare.....spero che passi tutto


Le gattemorte secondo me sono quelle donne che fingono di essere diverse da quello che sono. Per evitare di pagare appunto. 

Per il resto spero che passi tutto anch'io, mi serva di lezione.


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2008)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> DIMOSTRAZIONE: tutti ci lamentiamo di questi inghippi forumiani, tutti ci dichiariamo stufi di tutte queste pagine, di tutti questi interventi inutili...ma tutti continuiamo a scrivere e scrivere.
> Voglio, in primis, essere coerente: infatti, questo è il mio ultimo post in quest thread ed in qualsiasi thread che riguardi...anzi, che non ci riguarda.
> Vediamo quanti mi seguiranno...da qui, si capirà quanti invece godono a mettere zizzania e a trattare argomenti che non li riguardano.
> Marco


Giusto in coda a quel che dici.... qui tutti stanno a dire che i pettegoli e gli "azzeccagarbugli" dovrebbero farsi i fatti propri... perfettamente d'accordo, ma guarda che il messaggio riguarda metà dell'utenza, e non parlo solo del mio caso, basta leggere e intuire chi, come e perché si é fatto/a i fatti altrui.  Pare superfluo all'intelligenza di tutti enumerare gli esempi in cui velatamente qualcuno ha fatto intendere che se avessee voluto parlare... etc etc etc...  
Io sarei del parere di chiudere con una raccomandazione....  tenersi a portata di mano un bello specchio in cui ci si possa "guardare dentro" e finirla con queste pantomime.
Bruja

p.s.-   sono intervenuta perché il post MI riguardava, diversamente avrei bellamente ignorato come ho fatto sempre circa i fatti altrui.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto in coda a quel che dici.... qui tutti stanno a dire che i pettegoli e gli "azzeccagarbugli" dovrebbero farsi i fatti propri... perfettamente d'accordo, ma guarda che il messaggio riguarda metà dell'utenza, e non parlo solo del mio caso, basta leggere e intuire chi, come e perché si é fatto/a i fatti altrui. *Pare superfluo all'intelligenza di tutti enumerare gli esempi in cui velatamente qualcuno ha fatto intendere che se avessee voluto parlare... etc etc etc...*
> Io sarei del parere di chiudere con una raccomandazione.... tenersi a portata di mano un bello specchio in cui ci si possa "guardare dentro" e finirla con queste pantomime.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s.- sono intervenuta perché il post MI riguardava, diversamente avrei bellamente ignorato come ho fatto sempre circa i fatti altrui.


 
qualcuno griderà allo scandalo perchè mi azzardo a quotare un tuo post....ma sinceramente credo che sia proprio questo "dico, non dico", "so chi è, ma non parlo", "chi ha orecchie per intendere, intenda" che fa un male cane al forum nella sua interezza e funge da concime per tanta schifezza. Buon pomeriggio


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si Fedi, è così. Vita privata e forum si sono mescolati troppo, per quanto mi riguarda, è questo l'errore cui mi riferivo. A volte ho la sensazione che questa mescolanza, e il fatto che molti sappiano perchè hanno letto o perchè è stato spifferato, agisca su chi scrive, come se i pensieri fossero guidati da pregiudizi. Cosa che porta ad attribuire agli utenti in questione, che sono comunque persone, caratteristiche improprie, ad affibbiare maschere o ruoli da cui è difficile liberarsi.


Giusy è anche vero che sta solo A Noi dar il giusto peso agli utenti/persone con le quali interagiamo...

Se qualcuno ritengo non mi rispetti o non meriti alcun rispetto perchè  quando perde il lume ha il "difettuccio" di sputtanare a dx e a manca...basta prenderne le distanze...o mandarlo a far in culo una volta per tutte!

Farsi ferire da personaggi così da solo a questi potere su di noi e convinzione di poterselo permettere ancora in futuro...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> c'è stato uno scambio di sms con messer lancillotto: gli ho chiesto perchè fosse stato tanto volgare con alcuni utenti, dal momento che non è una caratteristica della sua indole. Mi ha risposto che ormai è da quasi 8 mesi che da lui si viv el'inferno e non si fa che , per un motivo o per l'altro, parlare della sottoscitta. Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essere così presente nella sua quotidianità e vorrei tanto starne fuori. Risposta sua: c'è poco da fare, secondo i benpensanti del forum, saresti dovuta andartene definitiamente o comportarti come santa maria goretti.
> Ora io mi domando: premesso che dal forum non intendo andar via perchè per il momento ci sto bene, c'è qualcuno tra questi famosi benpensanti che ha tante palle da dirmi che secondo lui (riferito al benpensante in generale e senza distinzioni di sesso) sarei dovuta uscire dal forum e non rientrarci più?
> intanto vado a farmi una tazza di latte col nesquik.....


ma siamo così sicuri che questi benpensanti esistano veramente?
io mica ci credo. uno perché non sono nata ieri e due perché mi sembra veramente assurdo che la gente si faccia fottere il cervello in questo modo per delle stronzate simili.
ahhhhhhh la gelosia cosa non fa fare...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Molto diplomatico.......... paura a sporgere il dito???
> 
> Sappiamo bene che il problema del forum è nato proprio perchè si è passati da temi legati al forum stesso, al cazzeggio. Chi voleva mantenere un certo tenore intellettuale non ha saputo arginare i cazzeggiatori, gli "inzaccheratori" che imperversano nel forum. Diciamo che dobbiamo tenerceli come ci teniamo in casa la spazzatura prima di portarla al cassonetto.
> 
> Sulla messaggistica privata io stesso ho votato perchè rimanessero solo 30 MP per ogni utente, anche perchè per chiaccherare esistono molti altri strumenti più idonei, ma allargare quella casella, ha aumentato il pettegolezzo, da una parte scrivo in chiaro un messaggio e nello stesso instante ne spedisco uno privato a rettificare quanto affermato


Lanci, credo che tutto mi si possa dire...meno del diplomatico e di aver "paura" di mostrami!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sai bene i motivi per cui mi son astenuto fin qui dal commentare su faccende che ritengo troppo personali per mettersi in mezzo...

L'unico appunto che mi sento di farti, al di là dei contenuti, è sul farti ragionare sul fatto che anche tutto questo non va nella direzione che auspicheresti...e si avvicina molto alla spazzatura che vorremmo fuori dalla porta!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le palle bisogna averle per ben altre situazioni, magari fossero tutti qui gli ostacoli.a lui ho già detto quello che pensavo.
> personalmente ribadisco l'idea di gattamorta che mi dai.non mi parrebbe difficile evitare un uomo se sai che alla moglie da fastidio che si rapporti con te anche semplicemente sul forum.non mi pare un gran sacrificio:
> evita i miao miao nei post maliziosetti e non
> per abitudine non do e non chiedo il telefono a nessuno , in questo modo
> è ben difficle che sorgano problematiche di questo tipo.


ma ti pare che dopo tutto 'sto casino qualcuna se la sentirà di scrivere mp a Lanci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PS: Bruja a te il premio nobel in scienze della comunicazione non lo toglie nessuno.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lanci, credo che tutto mi si possa dire...meno del diplomatico e di aver "paura" di mostrami!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi appropinguo infatti a varcare l'uscio. oggi raccolgono il non deteriorabile nel differenziato...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2008)

*CVD...capito tutto!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi appropinguo infatti a varcare l'uscio. oggi raccolgono il non deteriorabile nel differenziato...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


 
detto da te è una certezza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma siamo così sicuri che questi benpensanti esistano veramente?
> io mica ci credo. uno perché non sono nata ieri e due perché mi sembra veramente assurdo che la gente si faccia fottere il cervello in questo modo per delle stronzate simili.
> ahhhhhhh la gelosia cosa non fa fare...


 
anna, ciao: lui ha parlato di benpensanti .....


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna, ciao: lui ha parlato di benpensanti .....


2001 odissea nello spazio.
'petta va, mettiamoci anche la colonna sonora
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=cWnmCu3U09w


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lanci, credo che tutto mi si possa dire...meno del diplomatico e di aver "paura" di mostrami!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo a volte per pulire la spazzatura, devi sporcarti. Io comunque avevo già rinunciato ad eliminarla perchè era come combattere contro i mulini a vento, dato che tutti dicevano "ignoriamo la feccia", ma poi tutti e sottolineo TUTTI (ricordo a riguardo anche tuoi post), vi siete rivolti a loro per rispondere agli insulti.

Di sicuro recentemente ho usato modi poco urbani perchè volevo si capisse che certi personaggi mi hanno stancato soprattutto quando sono intervenuti a sproposito, speravo avessero maggior contenuto intellettivo, ma ho dovuto arrendermi davanti alla loro stupidità. Ora torno ad essere il personaggio che sono sempre stato, anche perchè alla luce delle mie sfuriate se non altro si è capito che ormai nessuno può nuocermi.

Spero ora di trovare interlocutori adeguati


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma ti pare che dopo tutto 'sto casino qualcuna se la sentirà di scrivere mp a Lanci?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E questo sarebbe già un bel successo!!!

Tu mi dirai: "ma perchè non li disabiliti i messaggi privati?"

Posso risponderti che l'ho fatto molti mesi fa, ma un giorno mi è arrivata una mail dall'amministratore del forum che mi diceva che un utente voleva contattarmi, niente di strano, utente "al di fuori di ogni sospetto", ma mia moglie (a dire il vero anch'io data la situazione che si era venuta a creare) ha reputato di "pessimo gusto" questa azione, dunque è stato meglio tenerli attivi, in modo da non coinvolgere terze parti in questo contesto.


p.s.
per la cronaca, chi poi mi ha fatto riattivare la messaggistica privata, non mi ha poi mai detto cosa voleva da me............


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo a volte per pulire la spazzatura, devi sporcarti. Io comunque avevo già rinunciato ad eliminarla perchè era come combattere contro i mulini a vento, dato che tutti dicevano "ignoriamo la feccia", ma poi tutti e sottolineo TUTTI (ricordo a riguardo anche tuoi post), vi siete rivolti a loro per rispondere agli insulti.
> 
> Di sicuro recentemente ho usato modi poco urbani perchè volevo si capisse che certi personaggi mi hanno stancato soprattutto quando sono intervenuti a sproposito, speravo avessero maggior contenuto intellettivo, ma ho dovuto arrendermi davanti alla loro stupidità. Ora torno ad essere il personaggio che sono sempre stato, *anche perchè alla luce delle mie sfuriate se non altro si è capito che ormai nessuno può nuocermi.
> *
> Spero ora di trovare interlocutori adeguati


perdonami ma le sfuriate a mio avviso dimostrano l'esatto contrario...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E questo sarebbe già un bel successo!!!
> 
> Tu mi dirai: "ma perchè non li disabiliti i messaggi privati?"
> 
> ...


Ero io  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...ma poi ho pensato che fosse inopportuno forzarti a rimanere


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perdonami ma le sfuriate a mio avviso dimostrano l'esatto contrario...


Le sfuriate servono per mettere in chiaro alcuni concetti, d'ora in poi vedrai che non ne avrò più bisogno


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ero io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non era necessario confessarlo, ma ti ringrazio per averlo fatto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non era necessario confessarlo, ma ti ringrazio per averlo fatto


Non è una gran "confessione"...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Le sfuriate servono per mettere in chiaro alcuni concetti, d'ora in poi vedrai che non ne avrò più bisogno



te lo auguro. che l'intento sia quello di mettere in chiaro posso capirlo, ma credo anche che chi dall'altra parte ha cercato di metterti i bastoni tra le ruote, vedento incazzato non può che goderne, nella convinzione di avere in qualche modo raggiunto il proprio obiettivo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo auguro. che l'intento sia quello di mettere in chiaro posso capirlo, ma credo anche che chi dall'altra parte ha cercato di metterti i bastoni tra le ruote, vedento incazzato non può che goderne, nella convinzione di avere in qualche modo raggiunto il proprio obiettivo.


 
va' a trombare tu....forza...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> va' a trombare tu....forza...




























   come sei volgaVe


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo auguro. che l'intento sia quello di mettere in chiaro posso capirlo, ma credo anche che chi dall'altra parte ha cercato di metterti i bastoni tra le ruote, vedento incazzato non può che goderne, nella convinzione di avere in qualche modo raggiunto il proprio obiettivo.


Dipende....

se chi ha fatto quella bella pensata tiene davvero a chi dice di tenere, vedendo la mia reazione smette, se non ci tiene continua, ma a questo punto io non devo dimostrare più nulla, che se la vedano loro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sei volgaVe


eva pev chiavive i concetti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dipende....
> 
> se chi ha fatto quella bella pensata tiene davvero a chi dice di tenere, vedendo la mia reazione smette, se non ci tiene continua, ma a questo punto io non devo dimostrare più nulla, che se la vedano loro



io tra non saper né leggere né scrivere, chi si fa i cazzi altrui, specie in maniera talmente invadente e vile, lo abbatterei come un cavallo ferito. Comunque davvero ti auguro sia finita.











E un po' lo auguro anche a tutto il forum


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> eva pev chiavive i concetti



sei stata chiavissima. 
che sembra quasi una parolaccia, ma non vuole esserlo.


----------



## Old lancillotto (27 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io tra non saper né leggere né scrivere, chi si fa i cazzi altrui, specie in maniera talmente invadente e vile, lo abbatterei come un cavallo ferito. Comunque davvero ti auguro sia finita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per abbattere un cavallo bisogna aspettare che sia ferito o vecchio, certe persone decisamente andrebbero abbattute appena iniziano a parlare


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere e persisto nel non praticare lo sport dello sputtanamento pubblico.
> Le domande e le risposte sono tutte in chiaro... basta leggerle, anche fra le righe di molti post che sono test di percezione.
> E non chiedetemi chiarimenti... chi sa leggere lo ha già capito, gli altri... come si dice, si regolino come preferiscono, io bado a me.
> Bruja
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (27 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Purtroppo a volte per pulire la spazzatura, devi sporcarti. Io comunque avevo già rinunciato ad eliminarla perchè era come combattere contro i mulini a vento, dato che tutti dicevano "ignoriamo la feccia", ma poi tutti e sottolineo TUTTI (ricordo a riguardo anche tuoi post), vi siete rivolti a loro per rispondere agli insulti.
> 
> Di sicuro recentemente ho usato modi poco urbani perchè volevo si capisse che certi personaggi mi hanno stancato soprattutto quando sono intervenuti a sproposito, speravo avessero maggior contenuto intellettivo, ma ho dovuto arrendermi davanti alla loro stupidità. Ora torno ad essere il personaggio che sono sempre stato, anche perchè alla luce delle mie sfuriate se non altro si è capito che *ormai nessuno può nuocermi.*
> 
> Spero ora di trovare interlocutori adeguati


Ti fai già male da solo! Non c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ti nuoccia. Sto cambiando idea su di te ... mi sembri molto cucciolo indifeso


----------



## Old geisha (28 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> c'è stato uno scambio di sms con messer lancillotto: gli ho chiesto perchè fosse stato tanto volgare con alcuni utenti, dal momento che non è una caratteristica della sua indole. Mi ha risposto che ormai è da quasi 8 mesi che da lui si viv el'inferno e non si fa che , per un motivo o per l'altro, parlare della sottoscitta. Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essere così presente nella sua quotidianità e vorrei tanto starne fuori. Risposta sua: c'è poco da fare, secondo i benpensanti del forum, saresti dovuta andartene definitiamente o comportarti come santa maria goretti.
> Ora io mi domando: premesso che dal forum non intendo andar via perchè per il momento ci sto bene, c'è qualcuno tra questi famosi benpensanti che ha tante palle da dirmi che secondo lui (riferito al benpensante in generale e senza distinzioni di sesso) sarei dovuta uscire dal forum e non rientrarci più?
> intanto vado a farmi una tazza di latte col nesquik.....


premessa non ho letto tutti i post
a mio avviso, senza tanti peli sulla lingua, che tu sia una donna intelligente, colta e di una certa classe. ritengo che i tuoi interventi in questo forum non siano solo di aiuto a chi entra per un conforto e un consiglio ma siano anche di un certo livello, e cara mia il tuo interagire qui dentro  puo' solo elevare la qualità del forum.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> premessa non ho letto tutti i post
> a mio avviso, senza tanti peli sulla lingua, che tu sia una donna intelligente, colta e di una certa classe. ritengo che i tuoi interventi in questo forum non siano solo di aiuto a chi entra per un conforto e un consiglio ma siano anche di un certo livello, e cara mia il tuo interagire qui dentro puo' solo elevare la qualità del forum.


che ti dico?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2008)

Proprio cosi'.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Proprio cosi'.


?????????????


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti fai già male da solo! Non c'è bisogno di qualcuno che ti nuoccia. Sto *cambiando idea su di te ... mi sembri molto cucciolo indifeso*


 
Carino........

Confesso che a volte mi piacerebbe esserlo davvero.....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> c'è stato uno scambio di sms con messer lancillotto: gli ho chiesto perchè fosse stato tanto volgare con alcuni utenti, dal momento che non è una caratteristica della sua indole. Mi ha risposto che ormai è da quasi 8 mesi che da lui si viv el'inferno e non si fa che , per un motivo o per l'altro, parlare della sottoscitta. Gli ho detto che mi dispiace essere così presente nella sua quotidianità e vorrei tanto starne fuori. Risposta sua: c'è poco da fare, secondo i benpensanti del forum, saresti dovuta andartene definitiamente o comportarti come santa maria goretti.
> Ora io mi domando: premesso che dal forum non intendo andar via perchè per il momento ci sto bene, c'è qualcuno tra questi famosi benpensanti che ha tante palle da dirmi che secondo lui (riferito al benpensante in generale e senza distinzioni di sesso) sarei dovuta uscire dal forum e non rientrarci più?
> intanto vado a farmi una tazza di latte col nesquik.....


Ok, posso dire anch'io la mia??? Non conosco bene gli intrecci di questo forum (al quale beautiful fà davvero un baffo) ma mi sembra che si stia esagerando.
Qui dentro ci sono una o + persone che tel a casa di Lanci e Bru x mettere in giro voci su un presunto tradimento con Emma. Ebbene a questa persona io chiedo: ma possibile che tu non abbia un CAZZO  da fare??? Niente bucato? Mestieri? Stirare? Piatti da lavare? Perchè se hai tanto tempo libero ti offro la mia casetta a cui badare intanto che io lavoro 8 h e studio dalle 21 alle 23 dopo aver preparato la cena e cenato col mio uomo. 
Non hai una persona a cui voler bene? Da coccolare e baciare invece di sparar stronzate? In parole povere, *MA NON HAI UNA VITA*?????????????


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, posso dire anch'io la mia??? Non conosco bene gli intrecci di questo forum (al quale beautiful fà davvero un baffo) ma mi sembra che si stia esagerando.
> Qui dentro ci sono una o + persone che tel a casa di Lanci e Bru x mettere in giro voci su un presunto tradimento con Emma. Ebbene a questa persona io chiedo: ma possibile che tu non abbia un CAZZO da fare??? Niente bucato? Mestieri? Stirare? Piatti da lavare? Perchè se hai tanto tempo libero ti offro la mia casetta a cui badare intanto che io lavoro 8 h e studio dalle 21 alle 23 dopo aver preparato la cena e cenato col mio uomo.
> Non hai una persona a cui voler bene? Da coccolare e baciare invece di sparar stronzate? In parole povere, *MA NON HAI UNA VITA*?????????????


cara non hai capito...... non è questione di avere o meno da fare..... ci sono persone che vivono per distruggere le vite altrui perchè la loro è insignificante


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*........brava...*



geisha ha detto:


> cara non hai capito...... non è questione di avere o meno da fare..... ci sono persone che vivono per distruggere le vite altrui perchè la loro è insignificante


... ma questo vale per chiunque non badi ai fatti propri e decida di infilarsi inopinatamente nel privato altrui.... a tutto campo... a monte e, conseguentemente, a valle.
Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> cara non hai capito...... non è questione di avere o meno da fare..... ci sono persone che vivono per distruggere le vite altrui perchè la loro è insignificante


Ma che vadano a far volontariato così imparano a rapportarsi col dolore e magari riescono anche a riempire almeno in parte il vuoto delle loro povere esistenze. Comunque è anche questione di tempo libero. Io scrivo quando in ufficio ho poco da fare, a casa c'è sempre da fare per cui non scrivo ed il poco tempo libero che ho gradisco passarlo col mio fidanzato. Quindi....


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> cara non hai capito...... non è questione di avere o meno da fare..... ci sono persone che vivono per distruggere le vite altrui perchè la loro è insignificante


 
ma dddddddddddai? da che pulpito....


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ma questo vale per chiunque non badi ai fatti propri e decida di infilarsi inopinatamente nel privato altrui.... a tutto campo... a monte e, conseguentemente, a valle.
> Bruja


 
esatto...


----------



## ranatan (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ma questo vale per chiunque non badi ai fatti propri e decida di infilarsi inopinatamente nel privato altrui.... a tutto campo... a monte e, conseguentemente, a valle.
> Bruja


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non hai una persona a cui voler bene? Da coccolare e baciare invece di sparar stronzate? In parole povere, *MA NON HAI UNA VITA*?????????????


Infatti...


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

OHIBO'!


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OHIBO'!


Ohibò cosa??


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ohibò cosa??


Ancora?


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)




----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Forse oggi non mi spiego bene


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Forse oggi non mi spiego bene


Prego enunci le sue profonde riflessioni... e se lo vuol fare nel suo idioma partenopeo... va bene lo stesso !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prego enunci le sue profonde riflessioni... e se lo vuol fare nel suo idioma partenopeo... va bene lo stesso !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Bruja virgola ... sto ancora ingranando la prima virgola ... non vuole partire punto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   vada per un altro caffe' va


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prego enunci le sue profonde riflessioni... e se lo vuol fare nel suo idioma partenopeo... va bene lo stesso !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io le mie "profondissime riflessioni" le ho abbondantemente diffuso a pioggia qua, anche se non hanno trovato il plauso del fervente cavaliere, e pertanto...

spero solo che nessuno degli altri paladini della tavola rotonda diventi mai giudice, manco di Pace, in Italia, perche' mi urterebbe l'incocciare nel loro metro di giudizio.

Ma con questo cosa volevo dire???

ah si'...ma le serrature???


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io le mie "profondissime riflessioni" le ho abbondantemente diffuso a pioggia qua, anche se non hanno trovato il plauso del fervente cavaliere, e pertanto...
> 
> spero solo che nessuno degli altri paladini della tavola rotonda diventi mai giudice, manco di Pace ed in Italia, perche' mi urterebbe l'incocciare nel loro metro di giudizio.
> 
> ...
















   quanto sei crudele!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   adorabilmente crudele


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



Sterminator ha detto:


> io le mie "profondissime riflessioni" le ho abbondantemente diffuso a pioggia qua, anche se non hanno trovato il plauso del fervente cavaliere, e pertanto...
> 
> spero solo che nessuno degli altri paladini della tavola rotonda diventi mai giudice, manco di Pace, in Italia, perche' mi urterebbe l'incocciare nel loro metro di giudizio.
> 
> ...


Quando si parla lo si fa per dire la propria opinione... staremmo freschi se quella dovesse dipendere dai plausi esterni.
Bruja

p.s. Ho una casa molto grande.....


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si parla lo si fa per dire la propria opinione... staremmo freschi se quella dovesse dipendere dai plausi esterni.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s.* Ho una casa molto grande....*.


Beata te. La mia è minuscola!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, posso dire anch'io la mia??? Non conosco bene gli intrecci di questo forum (al quale beautiful fà davvero un baffo) ma mi sembra che si stia esagerando.
> Qui dentro ci sono una o + persone che tel a casa di Lanci e Bru x mettere in giro voci su un presunto tradimento con Emma. Ebbene a questa persona io chiedo: ma possibile che tu non abbia un CAZZO da fare??? Niente bucato? Mestieri? Stirare? Piatti da lavare? Perchè se hai tanto tempo libero ti offro la mia casetta a cui badare intanto che io lavoro 8 h e studio dalle 21 alle 23 dopo aver preparato la cena e cenato col mio uomo.
> Non hai una persona a cui voler bene? Da coccolare e baciare invece di sparar stronzate? In parole povere, *MA NON HAI UNA VITA*?????????????


Lo si potrebbe chiedere anche a chi ha tutti gli impegni che tu descrivi, magari dei figli e si impegna per ...fare l'amante...

Il vuoto che riempie la vita delle persone è devastante.


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ok, posso dire anch'io la mia??? Non conosco bene gli intrecci di questo forum (al quale beautiful fà davvero un baffo) ma mi sembra che si stia esagerando.
> Qui dentro ci sono una o + persone che tel a casa di Lanci e Bru x mettere in giro voci su un presunto tradimento con Emma. Ebbene a questa persona io chiedo: ma possibile che tu non abbia un CAZZO da fare??? Niente bucato? Mestieri? Stirare? Piatti da lavare? Perchè se hai tanto tempo libero ti offro la mia casetta a cui badare intanto che io lavoro 8 h e studio dalle 21 alle 23 dopo aver preparato la cena e cenato col mio uomo.
> Non hai una persona a cui voler bene? Da coccolare e baciare invece di sparar stronzate? In parole povere, *MA NON HAI UNA VITA*?????????????


 
Grazie......


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo si potrebbe chiedere anche a chi ha tutti gli impegni che tu descrivi, magari dei figli e si impegna per ...fare l'amante...
> 
> Il vuoto che riempie la vita delle persone è devastante.


Almeno l'amante cerca amore (anche solo fisico) ma una volta che hai rovinato la vita di qualcuno senza neanche riceverne una scopata, cos'hai guadagnato? Manco la summenzionata scopata! E che diamine!


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Almeno l'amante cerca amore (anche solo fisico) *ma una volta che hai rovinato la vita di qualcuno senza neanche riceverne una scopata, cos'hai guadagnato?* Manco la summenzionata scopata! E che diamine!


Probabilmente  aver evitato di affrontare i proprio problemi, ingannando la mente impegnandola a "guardare" i problemi presunti degli altri........


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Ripeto, che faccia un po' di volontariato così aiuta gli altri e sè stesso


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ripeto, che faccia un po' di volontariato così aiuta gli altri e sè stesso


 
Gliel'ho consigliato anch'io, ma in forma generica dato che a me non è dato di sapere chi sia...... ma ora non ho più voglia di parlare di questa gente


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Gliel'ho consigliato anch'io, ma in forma generica dato che a me non è dato di sapere chi sia...... ma ora non ho più voglia di parlare di questa gente


 
parliamo del mio avatar


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

A me nessuno da numeri di telefono... altrimenti vi farei vedere io


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> parliamo del mio avatar


Io non posso parlare di avatar, ho disabilitato la visualizzazione già molti mesi fa quando ho visto che stavamo scadendo nel volgare e nel provocatorio, da allora mi rapporto solo al nick e non più all'immagine.....


Che avatar hai?


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me nessuno da numeri di telefono... altrimenti vi farei vedere io


Però tu come me, dai i numeri......

Però se vuoi quello di Bruja.......


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> parliamo del mio avatar


Questo mi piace decisamente di +!!! Finalmente un uomo!!! Ero un po' stufa di tette, culi e f...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io non posso parlare di avatar, ho disabilitato la visualizzazione già molti mesi fa quando ho visto che stavamo scadendo nel volgare e nel provocatorio, da allora mi rapporto solo al nick e non più all'immagine.....
> 
> 
> Che avatar hai?


 
un uomo con solo i jeans addosso con lam ano di lei nei suddetti...
la persa sviene e alla marì le viene un colpo. ci liberiamo con una fava di due piccioni.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Però tu come me, dai i numeri......
> 
> Però se vuoi quello di Bruja.......


Un po' di numeri li do'... ma la sequenza non coincide col mio cellulare... caschi male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai dammi il cell di Bruja... inizio a fare telefonate anonime: il tuo gatto ha una relazione col gatto del vicino...zzz zzz... e c'ha pure la rogna


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me nessuno da numeri di telefono... altrimenti vi farei vedere io


 
vuole il mio? basta chiedere...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un po' di numeri li do'... ma la sequenza non coincide col mio cellulare... caschi male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cioè? moltimodi se la intende con air?
e vi state a lamentare del mio avatar?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> un uomo con solo i jeans addosso con lam ano di lei nei suddetti...
> la persa sviene e alla marì le viene un colpo. ci liberiamo con una fava di due piccioni.


Va beh, ma questo nn è provocatorio chi + chi - lo facciamo tutte/i. Però i nudi femminili un po' van bene poi mi rompono. Però è ovvio che è solo una mia considerazione


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Questo mi piace decisamente di +!!! Finalmente un uomo!!! Ero un po' stufa di tette, culi e f...


taci o lo rimetto...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Va beh, ma questo nn è provocatorio chi + chi - lo facciamo tutte/i. Però i nudi femminili un po' van bene poi mi rompono. Però è ovvio che è solo una mia considerazione


 
parla per te.. io no lo fo da mesi...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> taci o lo rimetto...





.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> parla per te.. io no lo fo da mesi...


AAAAHHHH, che disgrazia! Ti sono vicina in questo difficile momento.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2008)

io mi rendo conto di essere fuori da queste dinamiche non sapendo e non interessandomi (sopratutto) ai cazzi degli altri così personali.
Dico solo che se uno non sa niente di questa storia questi thread colmano ampiamente le lacune.
Concordo con vere e mando un bacio a giusy.
L'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare a tutti è di dare meno importanza a questo forum- e lo dico senza malizia o astio, assolutamente.
mi pare che gli si dia troppa importanza e valore pur capendo che sia un luogo gradevole e piacevole


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> AAAAHHHH, che disgrazia! Ti sono vicina in questo difficile momento.


 
non troppo per favore... mordo...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi rendo conto di essere fuori da queste dinamiche non sapendo e non interessandomi (sopratutto) ai cazzi degli altri così personali.
> Dico solo che se uno non sa niente di questa storia questi thread colmano ampiamente le lacune.
> Concordo con vere e mando un bacio a giusy.
> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare a tutti è di dare meno importanza a questo forum- e lo dico senza malizia o astio, assolutamente.
> mi pare che gli si dia troppa importanza e valore pur capendo che sia un luogo gradevole e piacevole


 
ah sì? da quando?


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non troppo per favore... mordo...




Anch'io!!!


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anch'io!!!


 
parliamone...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> parliamone...


Ho il mio spazio vitale, io non sto addosso alle persone e gradisco le persone che non mi stanno addosso, non mi toccano, non mi parlano ad 1 cm, non mi abbracciano  nè sbaciucchiano....sono una gelida donna del nord! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che ora va a mangiare


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho il mio spazio vitale, io non sto addosso alle persone e gradisco le persone che non mi stanno addosso, non mi toccano, non mi parlano ad 1 cm, non mi abbracciano nè sbaciucchiano....sono una *gelida donna del nord!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da qui il famoso calzettone...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> taci o lo rimetto...


se posso scegliere...io preferisco quello delle tette...

7+


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> da qui il famoso calzettone...


Infatti! Vedi che tutto torna


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ho il mio spazio vitale, io non sto addosso alle persone e gradisco le persone che non mi stanno addosso, non mi toccano, non mi parlano ad 1 cm, non mi abbracciano nè sbaciucchiano....sono una gelida donna del nord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dovevo nascere al sud. di gelido non ho nulla, manco i piedi in inverno.

i


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se posso scegliere...io preferisco quello delle tette...
> 
> 7+


 
mettiti quello che vuoi.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> dovevo nascere al sud. di gelido non ho nulla, manco i piedi in inverno.
> 
> i


 
No, io credo di ben rappresentare la Pianura Padana nel bene e nel male


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> No, io credo di ben rappresentare la Pianura Padana nel bene e nel male


appunto.. pure io sto in zona ma dovevo nascere al sud. non la rappresento per nulla...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me nessuno da numeri di telefono... altrimenti vi farei vedere io


Menti sapendo di mentina!


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Menti sapendo di mentina!


feddi mi è caduto nel cesso il tuo numero di cell.
me lo ridaresti?


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi rendo conto di essere fuori da queste dinamiche non sapendo e non interessandomi (sopratutto) ai cazzi degli altri così personali.
> Dico solo che se uno non sa niente di questa storia questi thread colmano ampiamente le lacune.
> Concordo con vere e mando un bacio a giusy.
> L'unico consiglio che mi sento di dare a tutti è di dare meno importanza a questo forum- e lo dico senza malizia o astio, assolutamente.
> mi pare che gli si dia troppa importanza e valore pur capendo che sia un luogo gradevole e piacevole


Grazie Asu....


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un po' di numeri li do'... ma la sequenza non coincide col mio cellulare... caschi male...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il MIO gatto??? Scusa, ma quale dei tanti????

Iniziamo a dire, è un maschio o una femmina??


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> feddi mi è caduto nel cesso il tuo numero di cell.
> me lo ridaresti?


ma l'hai scritto sulla carta igienica?

manco un giornale ti porti?


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> feddi mi è caduto nel cesso il tuo numero di cell.
> me lo ridaresti?


Te lo dovevi tener caro, bella mia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il tuo lo custodisco gelosamente nel mio cuuuu..oree!!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le palle bisogna averle per ben altre situazioni, magari fossero tutti qui gli ostacoli.a lui ho già detto quello che pensavo.
> personalmente ribadisco l'idea di gattamorta che mi dai.non mi parrebbe difficile evitare un uomo se sai che alla moglie da fastidio che si rapporti con te anche semplicemente sul forum.non mi pare un gran sacrificio:
> *evito i miao miao nei post maliziosetti e non*
> *per abitudine non do e non chiedo il telefono a nessuno , in questo modo *
> *è ben difficle che sorgano problematiche di questo tipo*.


Ho letto tutte e 22 le pagine, ma la cosa più sensata mi pare questa.

Credo che chi si sente a disagio (a parte noi spettatori costretti a sbirciare nei retroscena privati anche non volendo) sia chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha trasformato la comunicazione che consente il forum in qualcosa di tangibile.

E non per amicizia.

Es:
Lettu e Molti (sai com'è... i sardi...) si sono incontrati, han bevuto insieme.... son sicura che gli ha fatto tanto piacere.
Per amicizia.

Se c'è del peloso sotto... ragazzi... la musica cambia.

E allora poi ti becchi quello che arriva.

Inutile lamentarsi di telefonate anonime *...

a) se dai il tuo numero in giro
b) se provochi 
c) se quel che si cerca sono amorazzi in saldo e magari fino a ieri si è  dichiarato di essere degli arcangeli
d) porco cane Lanci! Se la frittata una volta l'hai fatta te lo devo spiegare io che basta vederti con un uovo in mano per accendere subito sotto la padella???




*più che Bruja mi viene in mente Tatina che "oh... com'è terribile essere presa di mira"....

Certo che se una si disegna un bersaglio addosso con un pallino rosso al centro... beh... prima o poi ti beccano eh...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho letto tutte e 22 le pagine, ma la cosa più sensata mi pare questa.
> 
> Credo che chi si sente a disagio (a parte noi spettatori costretti a sbirciare nei retroscena privati anche non volendo) sia chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha trasformato la comunicazione che consente il forum in qualcosa di tangibile.
> 
> ...


 
non ho ben capito che cazzo centro io.. cmq: intanto il mio cell non lo dò a tutti quindi chi ce l'ha è perchè è stato meritevole. secondo non  ho mai cercato una beata fava da nessuno.
ma che minkia vuoi? vedi quello che vuoi vedere. mai chiesto nulla a nessuno e non ho mai preso questo forum per incontrare un bel nessuno. meso questo in chiaro passiamo al punto due.
per il fatto di essere presa dim ira .. il materiale ve lo offro di proposito e riguardo ai bersagli è bello approfittarne. lo faccio apposta. la maggior parte dei benpensanti è troppo cretina e ci casca sempre.. eccalà pure tu.


----------



## La Lupa (29 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non ho ben capito che cazzo centro io.. cmq: intanto il mio cell non lo dò a tutti quindi chi ce l'ha è perchè è stato meritevole. secondo non ho mai cercato una beata fava da nessuno.
> ma che minkia vuoi? vedi quello che vuoi vedere. mai chiesto nulla a nessuno e non ho mai preso questo forum per incontrare un bel nessuno. meso questo in chiaro passiamo al punto due.
> per il fatto di essere presa dim ira .. il materiale ve lo offro di proposito e riguardo ai bersagli è bello approfittarne. lo faccio apposta. la maggior parte dei benpensanti è troppo cretina e ci casca sempre.. eccalà pure tu.


Madame... abbia pazienza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho detto anch'io la mia!

In mezzo a tante vaccate, una più una meno... no?

Avrò frainteso... ma mi pare che ti lamentassi di ricevere telefonate anonime.





O di *non* riceverne?

Non mi ricordo.


Il gioco del bersaglio non è male... quasi quasi ci provo anch'io...


----------



## tatitati (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Madame... abbia pazienza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ne ricevo. ma il mio numero non l'ha avuto da me questa "persona" dato che ho buona memoria e sta voce non me la ricordo proprio.

facci lei sciura. frega sega.
adieux


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho letto tutte e 22 le pagine, ma la cosa più sensata mi pare questa.
> 
> Credo che chi si sente a disagio (a parte noi spettatori costretti a sbirciare nei retroscena privati anche non volendo) sia chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha trasformato la comunicazione che consente il forum in qualcosa di tangibile.
> 
> ...


TI SEI LETTA TUTTE E 22 LE PAGINE?????

Complimenti, non ti facevo così tanto paziente.......

Comunque a parte gli scherzi, io non mi lamento di ciò che mi accade "direttamente" soprattutto se imputabile a me, mi girano un po' quando subisco cose "indirette" di cui poi non sono neppure responsabile.........

E se vuoi una frittatina, possiamo organizzarci e ci penso io a sollazzare le tue papille gustative......... 


e non mettiamo a pensare male!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> TI SEI LETTA TUTTE E 22 LE PAGINE?????
> 
> Complimenti, non ti facevo così tanto paziente.......
> 
> ...


Tu pensa alle tue di papille che le mie me le sollazzo da sola...


Comunque Lanci... leggevo in un altro tred che sei tu che dai il num di telefono di tua moglie a chi te lo chiede.... ma santa madonna!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho letto tutte e 22 le pagine, ma la cosa più sensata mi pare questa.
> 
> Credo che chi si sente a disagio (a parte noi spettatori costretti a sbirciare nei retroscena privati anche non volendo) sia chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha trasformato la comunicazione che consente il forum in qualcosa di tangibile.
> 
> ...



La prossima volta che sia Lettu e Moltu


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu pensa alle tue di papille che le mie me le sollazzo da sola...
> 
> 
> Comunque Lanci... leggevo in un altro tred che sei tu che dai il num di telefono di tua moglie a chi te lo chiede.... ma santa madonna!!!!


 
Rassicurati era un paradosso.... 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rassicurati era un paradosso....
> Bruja



A me l'ha dato e io ho stampato milioni di volantini da distribuire in tutt'Italia.

Buon Natale


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu pensa alle tue di papille che le mie me le sollazzo da sola...
> 
> 
> Comunque Lanci... leggevo in un altro tred che sei tu che dai il num di telefono di tua moglie a chi te lo chiede.... ma santa madonna!!!!


No, hai letto male.......

Se voglio suicidarmi però quello è il metodo migliore, pure indolore


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me l'ha dato e io ho stampato milioni di volantini da distribuire in tutt'Italia.
> 
> Buon Natale


 
che str......

era un segreto!!!!


vatti a fidare di una Sarda emigrata a Londra che viva in Olanda


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me l'ha dato e io ho stampato milioni di volantini da distribuire in tutt'Italia.
> 
> Buon Natale


Sei inefficiente, a me non é arrivato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, hai letto male.......
> 
> Se voglio suicidarmi però quello è il metodo migliore, pure indolore


Se decidi di suicidarti fammi sapere che cosi' mi vendo i tuoi organi al mercato nero.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se decidi di suicidarti fammi sapere che cosi' mi vendo i tuoi organi al mercato nero.


Tesoro va bene l'amicizia ma si fà a metà vero??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tesoro va bene l'amicizia ma si fà a metà vero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo, ci vendiamo anche le ossa per farne deliziosi suppellettili


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei inefficiente, a me non é arrivato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I soliti italiani, hanno vinto l'appalto per la distribzione e sono scappati via piu' veloci di un ratto nelle fogne.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La prossima volta che sia Lettu e Moltu


Così sembriamo due romeni...


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo, ci vendiamo anche le ossa per farne deliziosi suppellettili


ti conviene spacciarle per reliquie........... rendono assai


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ti conviene spacciarle per reliquie........... rendono assai


Con la pelle faccio piccoli exvoto... anche con le palle.


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con la pelle faccio piccoli exvoto... anche con le palle.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così sembriamo due romeni...


Perche' Moltu a Lettu... un capo indiano-sardo stanco.


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' Moltu a Lettu... un capo indiano-sardo *stanco*.


o porco...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La prossima volta che sia Lettu e Moltu


Porcu mundu


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Porcu mundu



Un altro capo indiano-sardo...


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un altro capo indiano-sardo...


 
State diventando invasivi... quasi vi si confina nelle ricerve.... di caccia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> State diventando invasivi... quasi vi si confina nelle ricerve.... di caccia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siamo gia' confinati nell'isola


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Humm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Siamo gia' confinati nell'isola


 
E' per quello che emigrate quando e dove volete?  (Certo che con tanti bei posti, pure tu... l'Olanda.... mah!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' per quello che emigrate quando e dove volete?  (Certo che con tanti bei posti, pure tu... l'Olanda.... mah!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io sono mecenaria... _Va dove ti porta il soldo_


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se decidi di suicidarti fammi sapere che cosi' mi vendo i tuoi organi al mercato nero.


Guarda che ho una figlia.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tesoro va bene l'amicizia ma si fà a metà vero???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco l'altra......... e l'amore di mamma???


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*capito*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io sono mecenaria... _Va dove ti porta il soldo_


Mai visto una "jena di ventura"......Donna Lettrice dalle Bande Sarde!!
( ma vai di spada o di alabarda???) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ti conviene spacciarle per reliquie........... rendono assai


Ossa di lancillotto a buon prezzo????


----------



## Old lancillotto (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con la pelle faccio piccoli exvoto... anche con le palle.


allora............ 

ma dai........


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Guarda che ho una figlia.....



E va bene, vorra' dire che si dividera' per 3...


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene, vorra' dire che si dividera' per 3...


 
Insomma la "legittima" non si può negare.... però aspetta,  non ha un'assicurazione sulla vita abbastanza consistente... facciamo passare qualche mese... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma la "legittima" non si può negare.... però aspetta,  non ha un'assicurazione sulla vita abbastanza consistente... facciamo passare qualche mese...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provvedi subito.

Non si butta via nulla...


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ossa di lancillotto a buon prezzo????


scherzi...... ho letto che si son venduti ossi di gatto per le dita di san francesco.........


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> scherzi...... ho letto che si son venduti ossi di gatto per le dita di san francesco.........


ma questo e' niente...

ci sono 13 basiliche nel mondo che custodiscono il prepuzio di Gesu'...

io pero' la storia della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci la sapevo diversamente...


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma questo e' niente...
> 
> ci sono 13 basiliche nel mondo che custodiscono il prepuzio di Gesu'...
> 
> io pero' la storia della moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci la sapevo diversamente...


 
Ma tu che vangelo hai letto..... fa differenza sai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu che vangelo hai letto..... fa differenza sai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto quale chiesa promuoverebbe il prepuzio di Gesu'?


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma tu che vangelo hai letto..... fa differenza sai???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah si?, cambia??

st'estate ripasso..non mi convinci mica, sai...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Soprattutto quale chiesa promuoverebbe il prepuzio di Gesu'?


te ne dico una sola...

Santiago di Compostela...

vuoi le altre??

reggi allo schock?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te ne dico una sola...
> 
> Santiago di Compostela...
> 
> ...


Ma l'originale non e' in San Giovanni Laterano? Che io sappia gli altri l'ahanno rivendicato dopo non so quanto siano confermati...

Poi io non mi occupo di Chiesa e dintorni

Comunque dovresti smettere di ridere che vengon le rughe


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'originale non e' in San Giovanni Laterano? Che io sappia gli altri l'ahanno rivendicato dopo non so quanto siano confermati...
> 
> Poi io non mi occupo di Chiesa e dintorni
> 
> Comunque dovresti smettere di ridere che vengon le rughe


l'originale?

e gli altri tutti rivendicati come originali ma cassati successivamente?

ma dai rido perche' questi sono proprio discorsi del kazzo...ed intanto mi ossigeno il sangue...























PS: ma dal tono della tua domanda mi sembrava che avessi creduto solo ad una mia boutade... ti sembrava troppo strano vero...ed invece... Santi Prepuzi... in che mani siamo...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'originale?
> 
> e gli altri tutti rivendicati come originali ma cassati successivamente?
> 
> ...



Stai chiedendo alla persona sbagliata che io sappia gli altri prepuzi vennero rivendicati successivamente... poi che questi siano veri o meno non sono affari miei... e' roba per fedeli e io non lo sono e per rispoetto nei confronti dei credenti mi astengo da commenti...

Ossigena pure


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stai chiedendo alla persona sbagliata che io sappia gli altri prepuzi vennero rivendicati successivamente... poi che questi siano veri o meno non sono affari miei... e' roba per fedeli e io non lo sono e per rispoetto nei confronti dei credenti mi astengo da commenti...
> 
> Ossigena pure


ti ripeto che tu credevi che io l'avessi inventata l'adorazione al Santo Prepuzio perche' non pensavi che una Chiesa potesse arrivare a tanto...

                     Originalmente inviato da *Lettrice*  
_*Soprattutto quale chiesa promuoverebbe il prepuzio di Gesu'?*




_


beh per me hai dato da sola anche la risposta sui fedeli... manco io commento oltre... e' superfluo...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti ripeto che tu credevi che io l'avessi inventato l'adorazione al Santo Prepuzio perche' non pensavi che una Chiesa potesse arrivare a tanto...
> 
> Originalmente inviato da *Lettrice*
> _*Soprattutto quale chiesa promuoverebbe il prepuzio di Gesu'?*
> ...



Bhe' onestamente non ho mai visto cartelloni come per altre reliquie, pero' te lo ripeto... io non sono credente non me ne occupo...

Poi se leggi effettivamente che il prepuzio in questione e' il "resto" della circoncisione bhe' suona diverso che un rincoglionito che ha strappato il prepuzio a un Gesu' morto per venderselo in vaticano...

Comunque neanche io voglio commentare oltre.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*sgrunt*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ti ripeto che tu credevi che io l'avessi inventata l'adorazione al Santo Prepuzio perche' non pensavi che una Chiesa potesse arrivare a tanto...
> 
> Originalmente inviato da *Lettrice*
> _*Soprattutto quale chiesa promuoverebbe il prepuzio di Gesu'?*
> ...


Senti un po' Carlo Marx ambulante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma mi dici chi dovrebbe aver recuperato questo benedetto prepuzio stante che quello é resuscitato in toto, carne e spirito?   Capisco che ci siano 87 chiodi della croce, una ventina ci corone frammenti di corone di spine, non parliamo della tunica ai piedi della croce e del sudario (sindone) che lo ha avvolto ...
ma fede a parte bisogna proprio fare un atto di fede per non pensare metà a commerci truffaldini e metà a taroccamenti vergognosi.
D'altronde con i giubilei e le indulgenze non é che siamo messi meglio...
Bruja

p.s. Conosceraio sicuramente questo adagio....?

La chiesa é 'na bottega
li preti so' mercanti
se vendeno li santi....


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Carlo Marx ambulante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono i fedeli che fanno sacra una probabile reliquia.
In questo modo ci potranno essere 1000 croci, 2000 sacre spine ecc....


----------



## Old geisha (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Carlo Marx ambulante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda io non ci credevo ho visto un documentario, c'è un mercato di questa roba da far paura.......... io a casa non ce la vorrei una reliquia, ma le pagano quanto un picasso
non lo fa la chiesa, sono tipo antiquari, roba da chiodi veramente


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' Carlo Marx ambulante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' sempre tutto un Mistero quando si tratta della fede ... o c'e' o non c'e'.


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' sempre tutto un Mistero quando si tratta della fede ... o c'e' o non c'e'.


Lo so e non la discuto... ma sulle reliquie se il carbonio 14 ti sconfessa.... la fede diventa proprio cocciutaggine.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo so e non la discuto... ma sulle reliquie se il carbonio 14 ti sconfessa.... la fede diventa proprio cocciutaggine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, diventa sempre piu' misteriosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   comunque ho capito quello che mi/ci vuoi dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  percio ti dico: O c'e', o non c'e'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' come l'amore, lo senti, ma non lo sai raccontare/spiegare  e' solo dentro di te


----------



## Bruja (29 Luglio 2008)

*Mi arrendo...*







Mari' ha detto:


> NO, diventa sempre piu' misteriosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cedo alla... fede!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cedo alla... fede!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ed io m'inchino e ringrazio


----------

